# Lister Egg Share girlies ~ Part 2



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag taking time out til march  

Jetabrown Pill 03/02 D/R 11/03     

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP EC 03/04 ET 06/04    

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle D/R 04/03    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

Hope everyone is doing ok

Happy monday!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh we made it to 2 pages now!! The Lister girls are getting bigger!!

How is everyone this morning?? I have one week til   is due, so hopefully I will be up there next week!!

How strange to be so excited about a blood test!!!

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

all excited ladies.......im starting nasal spray on the 4th march.oooh were all excited!!!!!!
what things to expect now ladies?
hayley


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girls..
Had my scan this morning and the good news is that i've got 15 follies 10-14mm and LOTS of smaller ones, yippee! The NOT so good news is that my oestrogen level is now over 7000 and they are worried about me overstimming so they have reduced my Menopur again to 75iu daily. I've got to go back again on Wednesday for another scan/bt and then depending on the oestrogen level everyday after that til ec (most likely Monday)      pray i get to ec as they are not promising that i will and if i do i may not be able to have transfer, it all depends how high these levels get    Does anyone know if there is anything i can do to lower oestrogen levels? I'm constantly drinking water and my tummy is swelling, need to buy some stretchy trousers or something, i'm currently walking around with my jeans undone!   Hope you are all well   Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Not long to go now!!!

If you start on the 4th, I would think that you will have a bleed about 3-5 days later, then you call and book in for your baseline scan, then you should start stimms! So in about 2-3 weeks you done and dusted!!! Its gone so quick!!

Good luck hun!!

Maria, well done on the follies hun! I dont have much knowledge in ohss, but the only thing I do know is a LOT of water. Maybe post on the Peer support board??
Im keeping it all crossed for you that you make it to e/c & e/t hun. Might see you up there next week!
How you feeling??
xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

does it happen that quickly then? 
i thought id be dr for about 2 wks or so,shows how much i know doesnt it.i have to do nasal 3 times a day.would 7 3 11 sound about right?how long you dr for then?she said that i should bleed the 7th and then ring to book scan.is this baseline scan?do they ask for money then?so hopefully il bleed 7th scan 9th ish.i think thats whats she said.i go for 2nd hiv on th 13th march aswell.its all go.how many days am i on spray normaly for?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup! Once you started its all systems go!!!

The times for the spray sound fine, thats when I did mine! You will be d/r for around a week with no stimms, but you will still be sniffing when you are on stimms. (they stop before e/c)

So if you have bleed the 7th, have the scan the 9th or 10th, and hopefully start stimms, but if you are due the HIV on the 13th they may well start your stimms that day and thats the day you pay as well (whichever day you start stimming)

So roll on march eh!! (Im hoping to be up there on the 7th so if its the same time will look out for you!)

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, Maria! That's absolutely great - enough follies to progress nicely!  
I hope your stimming is under control and everything goes along smoothly.

Monday for egg collection - so exciting! I'm going to live my egg collection through you on this occasion, and cross everything for you. I'll even cross my ovaries!   

A question for the girlies who've been here before: How long to the damn drugs take to wear off? My brain's still made of cheese and I stopped Friday! Presumably I'm still producing oestrogen as I'm pre-menstrual? That could be it - I do go a bit dopey just before auntie arrives.

March 4 is just days away, Hayley! Such a watershed moment. Good luck for it all!

Now can I ask you all to do a little period dance for me? Not an Edwardian waltz or anything, a Red Indian-type dance to make me come on. Pretty please?   FED UP OF WAITING NOW!!!  

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda, you will probably find the effects of the drugs take quite a while to go Im afraid! Hormone wise I was verging on normal after my af, but skin and body wise it took me a good month to get rid of it all. 

Now, af dance coming up!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, yes! The HAIR, the SKIN, the NAILS - all gone! I am a dried up old harpy now.  
I'm going through buckets of Oil of Olay and my hair is now a straw hat and frankly, it's season inappropriate.

Glad to know it's not 'the change' at 34! Euch.

Wow - I LOVE that Auntie Flo dance! Love it. Made me chuckle! I may try something like that later, when the neighbours are all tucked up in bed.

Let's hope it works...


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies, just a quick quesiton for you.
my last HIV and Hep bloods were done end of June 06 just before our last treatment.
Do you know if I will have to have 2 lots done again or if i just need to have one lot done?
I am looking to do egg share again at Lister around July time......
Kate.....as you've had a break in treatment thought you may know.....

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Weeeeeel, I spoke to Lena on Thursday last week, and my last HIV was in october, so I need to have it repeated in April (just before tx) as they run out after 6 months, so I would say a def to the HIV but not sure about the HEP (you also only need it done once more, not 3 months then a second)

Hope that helps hun. 

How you doing??


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Hun.
Im bearing up thanks. can't make any firm decisions on tx until post mortem results are back (poss another month wait) but thats not a bad thing as at least we wont be making rushed decisions. I need to get my head round everything thats happened and rest the body for a while.
fingers crossed my pcos could have sorted it self out (my ovaries were clear at my last two pregnancy scans) we'll have to see what happens there, I have no faith in my body. It never does anything right !!!

I need to ring Lena anyway to see if we have to go through the whole procedure again (consultation, sperm anaylsis, scan etc)

Cheers
Nic x


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello ladies

I am after picking your brains!!!  I had ICSI at ARGC last Feb and was very luck to get pregnant first time. My son was born 3 months ago and I have heard of the Egg Share scheme at The Lister and wondered if any of you know how long you have to wait after having a baby to be accepted onto this scheme? I am 34 yrs old and the upper age limit is 35 yrs so I have not got much time available to wait for this type of treatment.

Thanks in anticipation of your replies.

Jappa xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Jappa.

congratulations on the birth of your son!

Not too sure but I would think if you got the ball rolling now it would be fine.  It takes a while to have your consultation, blood tests etc......for example I booked my initial consultation end January 06, had the consultation at end of March 06 and cycled in September 06

Too be sure give them a call.

Good luck 

Nic


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya girls, hope you are all well? 
Miranda how are you feeling now, has the old  showed up yet? You said you were going to live your egg collection through me   Well i think i'm carrying your follies too! They measured over 26 at my scan today!!   18 on my right and 8 on the left (biggest being 18mm) plus smaller ones too, i'm starting to feel like a battery hen   It's not all good though as my oestrogen level is now 13897 so they've told me to stop the Menopur and coast for a few days. Got to go back tomorrow for another scan/bt and hopefully the levels will plateau and start to fall otherwise they won't let me go ahead with ec    Oestrogen level has to be under 15000 for the trigger jab so please keep everything crossed for me ladies        
Maria xx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls i have posted on part 2 thread. 

hope all is well. sorry not been in touch miranda having really hard time at work at the mo .i hope your feeling good.

deciding what i want to do at the moment about my job.

not really in mood for talking at the mo i just end up crying.

ill speak soon love to you all Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oooooh Maria, blimey!! No wonder you feeling a bit iffy! Keeping everything crossed for you hun that the coasting helps. Im sure you will be fine. Keep drinking that water, till you feel like you will burst but it will help. 

Good luck hun and let us know how you get on. 


Miranda hows you hun? 
xxxxx


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks Nic for replying to my post, very sorry to read on your signature information about the loss of your twins.

I have spoken to The Lister and have some info being sent to me.

Goodluck ladies with your treatment, wishing you all BFPs.

Jappa xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG girls i'm having egg collection on Saturday, yes Saturday!!   Can you believe it?.. had another scan today and they said my follies are ready providing my oestrogen levels haven't risen   So as you can imagine it's been a long afternoon waiting for that call   Just heard my levels have FALLEN to 11434   it's all go for Saturday morning   Now it's sinking in i'm terrified!!! Hope you are all well     Maria xxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

good luck maria with egg collection!!! 

so can not wait till i'm at that point...hopefully I'll get the go ahead to start real soon back up at the lister on march the 16th for another repeat of the CMV blood test, been doing lot's of research into finding out if there is anything i can do to clear the infection up ...but as of yet there is nothing i just have to sit and wait for it to go it self humph   mind you i have been eating my weight in fresh fruit and veg i think I'm gonna turn in to a fruit bat or something but it can't to me any harm and my skin feels fab!!!! i ain't been posting much as I've not really had a lot to say with all this waiting for blood tests..but staying positive and it's only been 3 months since my first appointment so still in the time scale I'll get my 2nd HIV repeated as well whilst I'm at the lister so fingers cross nasty CMV has gone to sleep   good luck to everyone waiting to start I'm sure the wait is sooooooooooooo gonna be worth it xx allyson xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Go Maria!! Well done you!! All that worrying and you are doing it spot on!!

Good luck for saturday hun!! 

Take it easy til then!!
xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Kate, dp is taking me out in a min for dinner to celebrate   i'm soooo happy! xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yaroooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go Maria! That's brilliant news - just what I wanted to hear, too.
And eek! As well - are you scared? 26 eggs... Are you feeling ready to burst?

So nearly there - everything I have is crossed for you on Saturday and for egg transfer.

No AF yet - it keeps feeling like it will but then nothing! Blasted thing. My GP says he might be able to do the AMH though, which will be so much better than hoiking all the way up to Londres again. BUT, that'll be in at least a month's time, so...sigh...more waiting. And more wine, of course.

Jeanette - sorry to hear you're having such a hard time with your job. I know only too well how that adds to the stress of fertility treatment. You just want a leetle lottery win, so you don't have to work!
Want me to go squish some teenagers for you?  

Kate - how long to go now? It's this week coming you start, isn't it? Excited? 

Welcome to the board Jappa!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

*Hi Miranda,

Yup, next week for me! Should be up there wed/thurs sometime for some lovely blood tests! Then hopefully back up on either friday or monday for the results and I am wondering if they can start me on a day 21 cycle, which means I would start this month.

Hoping being the operative word!!

Fingers are well and truly crossed! Although I have been feeling a bit dodgy for the last week, so I hope Im not catching anything cos it could mess up my results!! 
I am feeling really "chipper" today! Dh took the day off and we had a lovely relaxing day, boo had nursery so me and dh had three hours to chat without one of us dropping off! bliss!!

How are the lister girlies??

Enjoy your meal out Maria, surprised you have room for food in there with all those follies!!!

xxxx
*


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies!!!  

well lets just say for the past few days i have felt absolutely knackered.believe it or not im just about to go to bed.i think its just starting to hit us whats happening over the next few weeks.but at least we are there  

mjp-good luck for egg collection and transfer 
kateag-have fun with those lovely blood tests,she can be really rough and horrid that woman who does it
miranda7-hes an af dance for you      
ally-good luck with getting rid of infection.
jappa-hope you get that info soon.
jeta-nearly there same as me,im dr starting this sunday,all nervous.
nic-so sorry about your bubbas


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls 

how are you all .
miranda i would love you to sqaush some tennagers for me hun the whole of yr 10 at torquay communtiy college to be precise lol.

im feeling really guilty tonight my daughter banged her elbow in pe tuesday and i thoght nothing of it. tonight still in discomfort so took her to a&e only to find out she has broke it so im feeling down with guilt towards her .she has forgiven me but i ve not forgivven myself for taking her there tue .

maria fantastic news knew you would do it. good luck hun .

jeanette


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh dear Jeanette! Hee! It's always the way - you think they've done something serious and it's just a bruise, then they break something and you're all...'can it wait?'  
She won't be doing PE for a while, then? 

Good luck for the next few weeks, Wish! Here's your dance of fertility from me...                  

Thank heaven the waiting's almost over Kate! You must be champing at the bit. Hope your tests prove how fertile you are and you can get on with it all. 

Good luck and lots of love to everyone!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girls, Jeanette- thanks for the message sweetie, i've pm'd you  
We went out for an indian last night which was lovely but can't help feeling guilty that i've ruined all my healthy living for the last few weeks    i just hope my poor eggies forgive me   Got back in time for my trigger shot at 10pm last night and today enjoying a drug free day, no 6am sniffer alarm, bliss! I still can't believe that one night off the Menopur lowered my oestrogen by over 2000! My tummy flattened out yesterday too and i don't feel like i'm carrying a huge water balloon anymore, infact this worried me so i asked Lizzie if my follies had shrivelled up?   She assured me they hadn't, my largest ones were 19mm yesterday. Has anyone met Jaya Parek? (not sure on the spelling) She's doing my egg collection, i presumed it would be Marie Wren as she is my consultant   We're going down to London this afternoon and staying in a hotel tonight, i've got to be at Lister 7am tom morning for ec at 10am, i'm starting to shake with nerves already  A big thank you to all of you who have replied to my posts and calmed me down at times!   I'll pop on tomorrow night and let you know how it went. Lots and lots of   to everyone, Maria xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's excellent Maria! So glad you responded so quickly to the drugs, or rather the lack of them. It's a real balancing job.
I wish they'd given me a trigger shot - if I don't get   soon I shall go stark raving !!!
If it's any comfort, just before my AF I go flat-tummied, so that's probably your body getting ready to release your eggs.
Good luck for egg collection!
xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank you Miranda sweetheart   
Now come on af   give Miranda a break and get going!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda, did they say how long af would be? I had the trigger shot and af was 2 weeks later like a normal cycle. Strange you didnt have it??

Maria good luck hun! Dont worry about the food, you have done all the growing now!!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow morning hun, you must be so excited!!! 

Oooooh Im getting goosebumps for you!!
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Two weeks WITH the trigger shot Blimey, they said two weeks without it to me. Hmmn. Have to wait then. *taps fingernails*


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup, because it induces ovulation!

Rubbish eh!!

I just got my letter back from NHS and they have kindly informed me that I have a dodgy uterus, subseptate which means divided I think, and increases the risk of m/c. Cant believe nobody felt the need to tell me before. 

So feeling slighty fed up today.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Lister ladies!

Just popping in to say 

 Maria with EC tomorow

kate so sorry to read your news i hope that they can give more answers sweetie 

Miranda hope that the  shows up soon

Love to all
Emxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Kate 

sorry to hear about your news. i dont have that womb problem but my niece does and when she asked what it was she was told it means her womd is divided into 2 halves. she only found out when mc her first baby last feb. since then she has been told she can have kids naturally but will always be of high risk.

i hope you are ok. good luck 

Jeanette


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, Kate! Poor chick. When did they find that out then? Was it ages ago? Grr, the idiots of the NHS just don't get the significance of infertility on people's mental health or they'd treat us better. 

Mind you, you've done it before and you'll do it again - this year is our year! Hopefully those tests will come back all spiffing next week and you can get on the baby train. I'll get on at the next stop with any luck.

xx


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Miranda,

I have some questions for you. Do you find it difficult getting to your clinic from so far away? How do you get round all the costs of travelling, working and having all the appointments in London?

Hope you don't mind me asking? Do you have your tx completely paid for by the recepient? What do you have to pay for?

Love Mouse x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Mouse!

Yes, I do find it taxing to go so far, particularly when it's only a 20-minute appointment. But I find the Lister so completely lovely that it balances out the travelling - I'd rather drive all that way to be made welcome!

I have to pay for the additional cost of ICSI - £1,080 - and the HFEA cost of £104, but the recipient pays for the rest. I got all my bloods done by my GP, which saved her the cost of those. If it was just IVF I needed it would only cost £104.

It's a heck of a relief, as we've already paid thousands for an unsuccessful reversal, then the sperm aspiration at the Winterbourne. ICSI would have cost us £6,000 there, with only a 16 per cent success rate, whereas the Lister offers a nearly 50-50 chance with much-reduced costs. if my blood test turns out to rule me out for egg share I'll still have to only pay £4,000 as opposed to six, so I'll probably stick with them.

Are you thinking of transferring to the Lister? It is a bit cheaper than Salisbury, but then you have all the petrol etc to get there.

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Sorry, just wanted to add the actual overal success rate for egg sharer's at the Lister is only about 35 % (somewhere around this mark).. also, don't forget that depending on what other extras you might need you could be looking at a lot more.  I had to pay the HFEA fee, the ICSI fee, a blastocyst fee and a freezing fee, meaning my last fresh cycle costs just over £2500.  You never really know if your need the blastocysts / freezing until you actually cycle but it's good to be prepared for it just in case.  The costs of ES for me personally at the Lister has put me off as I can have a full cycle of ICSI and keep all my eggs at my local clinic for just £400 more, and I'm saving a huge amount by not travelling that far.
Helen x


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

How do you work the scans and appointments around your work? Are your employers ok with the amount of time off for appointments? 

I'm not sure about swapping clinics yet. Just wondering what to do if it doesn't work out at Salisbury. Feeling a bit negative about it all at the mo!

Do you have to pay for your drugs?

Mouse x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

no drugs are free now - some consolation I guess


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda is that you in the picture

Mouse, if you feeling a bit down about everything then maybe a bit of research would help, have a look at other clinics. 

Maria, hope you doing ok hunny, how many eggs did you get

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just to add to Helen's reply, I was talking about for your age group Mouse! From memory it's 51 per cent pregnancy rate, but 44 per cent live births. Even at 35% it's better than the Winterbourne!
The drugs are free at the Lister, but I notice you only had to pay £600 at salisbury - the Winterbourne told me they would be £1,500!!!
So, there's a lot of difference in prices at all clinics.

I told my editor the week I started the drugs and it's up to his discretion, so he's giving me the time off as sick leave, just as if I was having to attend hospital for any procedure, thank goodness. I don't think he _wanted _ to do it, but felt he'd look really mean if he didn't! 

Yes, that's me in the picture! It always makes me laugh - it was from a feature I did when the circus came to town...

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Do you work for a magazine hun?? Am I allowed to ask which one


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello girlies, i'm back from Lister and i'm fine   just have cramping in my lower tummy. Firstly i wan't to tell you how well looked after i was today at Lister, i had such a lovely nurse called Maria! who couldn't do enough for us and was very caring, Jaya Parek bless her did my egg collection this morning aswell as another 5 ec's today and 15 transfers! But she still made time to come and talk to us and see how i was doing, big thank-you Jaya! I had a nice private room with plasma and sky too, wasn't expecting that   
But the best thing off all is that i got 16 eggs!  8 for recipient and 8 for us!    I've been crying alot though, out of relief for us and sadness for letting my eggies go to their new mummy   but i don't have any regrets, i know they are so wanted. Also dp's   was really good so we don't need icsi    his last sample was borderline   It's been a very good day all in all and just hope we get a good number of embies when they call us tom     Have to have something to eat now as dp is nagging me!! Lots of love to you all and thank you for the good luck wishes, Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Wooohooo Maria!!!     16 eggies is brill!!! 

I understand the crying hun, dont worry you are perfecly normal!! 

Fingers crossed for your call tomorrow. 

Let us know!!! (now, rest up, have some food and relax)
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Maria

Fantastic news on your Ec honey

Superb news on dh swimmers too!

hope that they are busy in the lab of lurve tonight 

Emxx *


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Just copied this from Lister website about stats for egg sharing.  It is an overal stat for ES's who all are 35 and below.

"Egg sharers achieved a pregnancy rate of 42% per cycle - and a live birth rate of 33%, compared with 40% and 30.9% for the non-egg sharers"

H x

/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! This could go on for a while!

I got this sheet from the Lister last week, and that was what I was going by.
The pregnancy rate for Jan-Dec 2004 was 49 per cent in women aged 34 and under using their own eggs undergoing IVF or ICSI, with a live birth rate of 37 per cent.
For recipients the pregnancy rate is the same, but wirth a 29 per cent live birth rate.

There are loads more figures, but I'd get RSI typing them all out!

Kate, I work for the Dorset Echo in Weymouth. Not as exciting as a magazine, maybe, but I'm a news junkie!

And finally - MARIA!!!!!! - how wonderful it all went so very well!!!! Lovely to hear they made you so comfortable, and that DH produced such a potent brew!
Here's a dance of fertility for those eggs:                          

Now DIVIDE, you embryonic things you!
xxxx

/links


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning girlies!

Well I am now clock watching, waiting for   to arrive at any time today/tonight, and I am going to get STRAIGHT on the phone to Lister and book myself in! Haven't been up there since November, and I am looking forward to starting again. (strange woman!)

Dh has been dragged off to photograph some event and has taken MY car, so we are stuck indoors today, still I suppose I could get on with some housework??  

Miranda, newspaper journalist eh! That was something I always wanted to do, for one of the glossies. Ah well......

Have woken up with a huge visitor on my face, you would think at the ripe old age of almost 26 I would have outgrown these things    tcp here we come!

What time are you expecting your call Maria hun??

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Miranda - Thank you hun, i thought about you alot yesterday, hope you are ok     I was also told by Dr.Marie Wren that the pregnancy rate for us with a 2 or 3 day transfer is 49%, and a live birth rate of 37%. 
Hardly slept a wink last night thinking about our embies, i'm so tired, just want that call now! With good news please       . Dp and i had a little bet on how many eggs we would get yesterday, i said 14 and he said 16 and when i was in recovery they told me i had 15, typical! Later the lab called us to say that we had infact 16 so he won that one  Today he's betting on 6 fertilising, i so hope he is right again  Will let you know as soon as i get that call, lots of love Maria xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Kate, i was just told they would call in the morning, i feel sick with nerves and probably tiredness. Have you found out anymore about your uterus? I so hope it isn't too much of a problem for you   You carried Holly, i'm sure you'll be fine, everything crossed for you to get going again asap! The waiting is horrid i know. Come on af get going   xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Would you have a look at us, Kate - practically begging for Auntie to show her horrible face!!  
Are you a full-time mum then? You're so lucky if you are - I'd much rather be doing that!
Is DH a photographer? Who for?

I'm fine Maria - I'm a natural born worrier, but for some reason I'm not at the moment. I feel so much better about everything when summer's here, so I figure it's good if it all goes ahead in May/June.
Are the lab staff in on a Sunday, then? They'll call you today? With that many I guess you could go to blasts, couldn't you? Fingers crossed.

I'll keep an eye on here so I can get your news - Come on embies!

xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Wooooooohoooooooo we got 100% fertilisation 7 embies dividing well!   The 8th egg wasn't an egg or something? They have provisionally booked me in for ET on Tuesday but if they all continue to divide well we can have blastocyst transfer on Thursday! I so hope so as she has given us a 70% chance of bfp with blasts   We are on   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Way to go, Maria! Perfect score! And what a lovely high rate of success you've got - I can almost SEE those twins!!!   

AND you've got a few days to relax, too - safe in the knowledge that your embies are being looked after. Time to treat yourself!

Such great news - you must be on such a high.

Lots of love

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag taking time out til march  

Jetabrown Pill 03/02 D/R 11/03     

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP  testing 17/03     

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle D/R 04/03    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done Maria hun! Have replied to you on the other thread I think!! Fingers crossed for tuesday or thursday!

Miranda, yes I am a full time mummy! My boo is is 4 (5 in October!?) And dh was a full time Sports photographer til a few years back (when boo was born) and he was travelling the world far too much! So now he does sporting events as and when he is needed, he is freelance really. So its nicer to have him home more! 

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! You've got to be good to do sports - they don't forgive you if you miss that goal or that tackle!
Ah, you lucky thing, being a full-time mum. I'd never be able to afford it, unfortunately - I'm dreading having to work while having kids.

Ugh - I need to take the dogs out but it's soaking out there. They're lying around all bored and frustrated.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I know, its a nightmare. I was working up until last year, but we managed to sort it so that I dont need to now, which is very nice! Could you not work from home some days when you have your bubbas

What dogs do you have?? Im desperate to get a doggy but dh says no!!

Its chucking it down here as well, all the housework is done and we were going to go for a walk but I dont think we will now!!
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got a Staffie and a jack russell - both rescue dogs. Plus two rescue cats and all. All with psychological problems! Heh.

I'll try to work from home at some point - they just don't like letting go control of you in these corporate giants. I would LOVE to work from home now...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning Lister Girlies. 

Miranda, good luck hun, Im sure they would rather you worked from home a few days a week rather than lose you all together. You will be doing it soon hun! PMA PMA!!!

Maria how you feeling today hun?? Im nervous for you, god knows what it would be like if I ever got to that stage!!! Are you going to go to blast if you can??

Jeta, hope you feeling a bit more positive this morning hun, the sun is shining and its nearly spring like!! 

WFAM, where are you hun?? Hows the d/r going??

Ally, how are you??

Alexia, hows it going hun Have sent you a text, reply!! 

Well Im still on   wait, and Dr T has my file on his desk at the Lister ready to read when he has time, so hopefully he will have some decent answers for me, on how to fix me!!! Im hoping he will get to read it today. 

Hope everyone ok. 
xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Kate, hope AF shows up soon, Dr T is that Dr Thum? He was my consultant first time round. Hes lovely, mind you I think all the consultant I came across there were nice. SO has your hubby met loads of famous sports men and women?

Miranda, I think your profile pic makes you look like Fearne Cotton! Its a cool pic.  I got a jack russell too - hes hard work!! got so much character...sometimes a bit too much!! I work from home (not back at work yet though maybe wednesday...) I think more and more people will end up working from home due to flexible working being pushed through for more people

Maria - got everything crossed for you, hope you get the news you want today!

Hi everyone else
Nic x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

im worried ladies.started to dr yesturday as you all know,but before even my 3rd spray yesturday on checking things(sorry tmi) i spotted.what s going on,am i ment to be already?is something going wrong
its not on my panty liner yet but its there.whys it happenning already?can you ladies help me....

hayley


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hayley, Im sorry I cant help you there. Put a post on peer support, im sure someone there will be able to help or ring your clinic.

Hope it all works out ok

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hayley, sorry hun, cant help you there. Hope someone on Peer support can??

Nic, Sorry Dr T, is Dr Tunde Ogenyemi, but he told us to call him Dr T! 

My hubby has meet a lot of famous people yeah, I however have not!  , dh is most famous for taking "The" pic of Lance Armstrong (Tour De France Winner) as it was everywhere a few years back. He has done the lot though, football, cycling, golf, tennis, and been everywhere to prove it. No Fair!! 

Yes, Miranda you are VERY glam!! Think maybe I wont speak to you much anymore    

Talking of glam, I need a hair cut.....

Nic, what do you do from home hun?? I would love to find something where I could work from home will boo is at nursery, but I cant find anything!! (need to use my brain sometimes!)

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hayley- please don't worry i spotted for 2 weeks whilst on the pill and after while i was down regging, the clinic said it happens to some people and quite normal but please call them just to check and put your mind at rest.

Hiya girlies... I've called the lab to check on our precious embies and all are doing very well, 6 are at 4 cells and 1 at 3 cells, all very good quality!    It's looking like all will go to blasts    but they are going to call us before 9am tomorrow morning to let us know for sure. If there are 2 clear leaders in the morning then i'll be having those put back tomorrow afternoon. We are very happy either way but when you've already been  told we've got a 70% chance of a bfp with blasts it's hard not to get your hopes up   Everything crossed for the next 24hours. Thanks for all your support girls, you'll all be at this stage before you know it!         Lots of love, Maria xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate, I think I spoke to 'Dr T' when I had OHSS. 

Bet your hubby has had some great experiences.

I work for the in Local Government - (Council Tax - SORRY EVERYONE!! ) Been there 7 years and 2 years ago they decided to trial homeworking....I put my name forward for it and havent looked back since. Loads more people have gone out homeworking since and I can see a huge majority of workers from our office will be fulltime homeworkers in the future. All my work is on pc so they supply the computer and pay for my broadband (BONUS!) they also pay for a mobile as I have to contact solicitors, estate agents etc. Local Government is usually flexi hours anyway (work what hours you like basically) BUT homeworking is even more flexible. I can work between 6am and 7pm monday to friday. The works boring but I reckon I got the best job ever!!!! NO travel to work sitting in traffic jams, no having to listen to all the office *****ing and free broadband - saves me a fortune!

Hayley - did you get any answers to do withyour spotting. Hope alls ok.

Maria - FAB NEWS on your clever little embies   . Will you have 2 embies put back or one?

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies, 

Your job sounds brilliant, sounds perfect. Shame cant find anything like that round here, would kill to do some brain work!! How are you doing now? Any news on anything yet?  

Hayley hows the spotting hun?? Seems to be quite normal eh?

Maria, brilliant news!! Looks like you may be going to blast stage!!!    , same question, are you going to ask for 2 embies to be put back?? (It can be done!)

Miranda hows you hun??

Im still waiting for af to arrive, have a feeling it wont be long now though so looks like I will be up there Thursday instead of Wednesday.....  Im desperate to get going, its driving me mad now. 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya girlies..

Yes we are having 2 embies/blasts put back, all being well    The embryologist advised us yesterday to only have one blast put back but dp and i have decided on two. We want this to work sooooo much that we feel we have to do whatever to maximise success.  We know theres a risk of complications etc if i get pregnant with twins but it's a risk we are prepared to take. What would you do girlies? xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup I would be asking for 2 as well hun, I know the risks for having twins (and the hard work) but at the same time you have to give yourself as much chance as possible to let it work. 
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls

hope everyone is doing well. 

thanks for asking after me kate im much better thanks to you guys being there.

good luck tomorrow Maria i wish you all the best.

Jeanette


----------



## Jappa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

I have had all the info through and phoned and made an appt to see the Dr, Counsellor, Nurse etc on the 29th March. So excited I can not wait to get the ball rolling.

I had 2 blasts put back in on day 5 when I had ICSI last year and had a singleton pregnancy so I would definitely go with the 2.

Jappa xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girls
Just had a call from the lab and it's very good news   all 7 embies are going to blasts! 6 are at 8 cells and 1 at 9 cells, all very good quality. I'm having 2 put back on Thursday   
Girls who have had a transfer before - what is it like? I'm thinking it must hurt having a tube passed through your cervix?    Also my uterus is retroverted so it tilts backwards instead of forwards do you think this will make it more difficult?
I'm so excited to be getting them back with me, just hope with my whole heart they stay there til November! Think i'll be testing 17th March (2 weeks from egg collection?) 
Lots of love, very happy   Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

WOOOHOOOO!! All going to Blast!! 

Well done you!!

Also, you wont be testing 2 weeks after! When they go to blast its already day 5, so I think its a week or so to test! Alexia will know!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok I am still waiting for  , I have no idea whats going on, I dont want to even get my hopes up slightly, but why is it when you want it on time nothing happens??


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me again.  

Spoke to Dr O, and he said he will be starting me off on a higher dose of Menopur straight away and put me on metformin when I start the pill, so I assume I am doing a normal protocol. 

He also said he is going to tell Lena to say yes, so Im not sure if that means I dont need to have these second lots of bloods done, I was too excited to ask. So Im now leaving a message for her. She will hate me!

So it looks like when AF does decide to arrive, I will be starting asap!! I could even start this month I suppose? Will have to find out. 

I have no idea whats going on with my af, its not here and doesnt feel like its coming soon either?? HELP!
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh Kate that's brilliant news, at last eh!   Come on aunt flo, pretty please get going for Kate


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya girls

How r u all

Maria fab news on going to blast
wishing you lots of luck

Kate fab news on Dr O 
hope things can get moving asap for you - your deserve it

miranda any sign of af

jeanette and hayley hope your both ok

any news on alexias scan?
did i miss something?

If i did please tell me !
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ive not heard from Alexia for ages, I might send her another text. Not like her?? 

STILL no af. What is going on!! I need to speak to the nurses to find out if I can start this cycle if those other tests arent needed....

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello gorgeous girlies!

Yay Maria! ALL going to blasts - you're going to be like the Waltons! Wouldn't that be fab though? Living on a mountain with oodles of kids, all doing the hard work on the ranch without a complaint...
I paid my stepdaughter a fiver to clean the car today - can't see Papa Walton doing that!!!  

You'll have to call the twins Patrick and Patricia, as you'll get the news on St Patrick's Day.

Nic - ooh, Fearne Cotton! Unfortunately most of the time I look like pure hell, but there was lots of make-up and nice lights involved, plus it was four years ago...

God you're lucky, working from home! I think local govt really look after you in that way.

How are you, Em? I was so sorry to hear about your pup - I couldn't bear it if it was one of mine. Any joy on getting the vet's to admit their mistake?

Kate - we need a serious dose of AF!!! Where the flippin Nora IS she when you need her? Not only for another cycle in my case, but so I can look OK in this dress for an awards do - it's a bit posh and glam and I just won't get into it unless I shed me some eggs! Plus heavy, lumpy boobs aare going to be murder to tape up...  
I keep getting twinges and saying to myself, 'today's the day!' Then nowt.
Do they mean you'll start on the pill on day 2, same as last time? I thought they were going to do a day 21? I really want to do a day 21 as I feel my body got all confused with so many different drugs, hence the one massive ovum.
Bah. HURRY UP, you evil auntie you.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya hun! Where have you been!!  

Yes I think they are putting me back on the normal protocol, he didnt even to seem to think twice about it, apparently I should respond well, so to start me on a higher dose, rather than up me half way through should solve all problems, along with the metaformin for the PCO, which should help aid egg production, so fingers crossed. Now I just have to wait to find out if someone is going to call me tomorrow and tell me what is going to happen, otherwise its going to be next month and I cannot wait any longer  

So please keep everything crossed that I get a call tomorrow that someone has looked at my file and knows the answer to something!

Where is your AF then! what is going on!! 

The fancy posh do sounds fun, here's hoping you fit into the dress without the boob superglue!!

Its very quiet on here today??

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmn - it's so difficult to tell what will happen, isn't it? So you're having the blood tests as soon as AF rears her ugly head, then it'll be next period?

A friend told me today that she had PCO, and she thought it might be to blame for her getting more hairy - is that a symptom? Is there anything you take for PCO normally?

While I think of it look here - http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=FzRH3iTQPrk - the cutest thing I've seen!

xxxx

/links


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I have no idea! I dont know if I need the tests or not now, or if Dr O has decided that I can just start straight off. Grrrrrr  

PCOS can cause facial hair yeah, PCO not as much. There are hundreds of symptoms hun, it would be impossible to pin point one. Has she been checked?? Scan/BT?

That Panda thing is so sweet!! I thought it was going to be the big one sneezing!!!  

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's weird! They told you you need tests then... not so much? You had the same thing as me, didn't you, or did I dream it? The one dominant egg? Ech, no point worrying i guess - I'll wait to see what they decide to do with me. 
My doc looked into the AMH and it would cost between £200 and £400 to do down here - it's the freezing of the blood, which the Lister does on site. Not like the Winterborne down here, which freezes my blood on _sight_. Sigh. Must stop with the puns already. 

I don't know how my mate knows she has PCOS/PCO, but she must have been checked to know she's got it, I'm guessing.

hee! I love the pandas - the mum's reaction is so human! Like -argh! what the heck was THAT?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

They have to freeze the blood 

I had 3-4 follies that were growing the biggest and loads of others!! I was also told I needed to have my FSH, LH, and E2 tested, not just the AMH and they were going to charge me £50 each for them, so I managed to get the LH and FSH done by NHS. I think he is looking into not doing that (not 100% sure yet) because my LH and FSH were so good, and because of my age and the fact that I have been pregnant twice before so its pure fluke that it didnt work for me that time. I hope

I will find out tomorrow or Friday I guess. But please keep everything crossed for me. Its been 6 months since I started the last round, and almost a year since we first looked into starting. Its been a long road!! 

So you will be at Lister as well for the AMH I take it?
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes indeedy! It's £57 there - much cheaper!
Bah - well if I don't produce enough this time I'll go straight to ICSI - not going through this drugs hell again! But my FSH and LH were fine, too - I'm sure it's just a fluke I got the one egg. Hell remembering to take the drugs - I am awful at taking medicines! I had to set my mobile phone alarm to go off four times a day...
Plus all the travelling - gah.

Everything has been duly crossed - roll on Thursday or Friday! I don't half look a sight, doing the dance of Auntie Flo with everything crossed!  

Has your aunt arrived yet? My belly's as big as one of those silver fitness balls, but it's a No Flo situation. The Dress is taunting my roundness from the wardrobe - I'm not trying it on till it goes down or I'll go off the thing.

Anyhoo, I'll check back in tomorrow - must get some sleep before the sparrow's fart alarm tomorrow morning. Night night, petal!

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

You do have a way with words!!! 

I didnt even get offered the chance to keep all the eggs myself, they just cancelled me and gave me the trigger shot! 

I too had my phone alarm going off!! I'll have more to add to it now with the met!!

And no, AF not arrived yet..... very unusual for me, 28 days bang on. Not impressed. Unless of course.......  

Night Night, sleep well. 
xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

hi ladies
just a quick hellp from me, will pop back on later
1st day back at work today 
did you get any joy trying to contact alexia? hope shes ok.

miranda and Kate i'll do a af dance for you....cant do one with smilies as i dont think my work pc will let me without crashing so you'll have to imagine me dancing round the lounge for you both, hmm think i iwll dance to the new take that one for your both as i like that song (not a particular take that fan though)

Nic x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

NICWIM said:


> hi ladies
> just a quick hellp from me, will pop back on later
> 1st day back at work today
> did you get any joy trying to contact alexia? hope shes ok.
> ...


of course i meant a quick HELLO not a quick HELLP!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

A quick HellP to you too hun!!

Thanks for the dance!! Not worked yet though!! No idea whats going on with me, obviously I am more confusing than I first thought!!

Hows the first day back to work been? Hope you are ok. xxxx xxxx

How are all the other lister girlies?? Maria, are you looking forward to tomorrow!?

I did speak to Alexia yeah, all is good, she will be on soon.  

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - yes i'm looking forward to having my 2 blast bubbas on board     but a bit scared wondering if it's gonna hurt having them transfered   im such a wimp!    I phoned the lab earlier today to check on them as i've read it's very unlikely that ALL actually make it to blasts, and that the whole point is to determine which are the strongest. The embryologist said they don't check them on day 4 as it doesn't tell them much, and yes to expect to have lost some! I'm now thinking oh my god imagine we get down there tomorrow and NONE have made it?    But that's NOT going to happen         PMA MARIA!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

That wont happen hun, you will have 2 fighting embies with you tomorrow, and from what I have been told the only thing on your mind pain wise tomorrow will be how full your bladder is, nothing else hurts!! you will be fine hun, and you will be PUPO!! Are you planning on doing anything like bed rest or just carrying on as normal??


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm gonna take it easy probably lie on the sofa for the rest of the day tomorrow once we get home, after 2 hours on the train! And be careful over the weekend but i won't confine myself to bed, i don't understand all that? I'm back at work Monday (only for 3 days) but hopefully my blast bubbas will have snuggled in nicely by then    I've been doing the pineapple juice, brazil nuts & baby aspirin for days now so hopefully that may help. What's going on with your af? The same thing happened to me before starting the treatment, i went to day 50 something, longest ever! Because i was waiting to start the pill, bloody typical isn't it! Will get another auntie flo dance going for you.....


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh god dont! I couldnt wait 50 odd days!! Im not normally late like this, its driving me nutty!

Im going to pick your brains now!! When did you start the brazil nuts, pineapple (which brand) and baby asprin (did you ask your dr about this??) as I didnt get that far last time so I dont know what to do really. I tried acu but it obviously had no effect on me! 

Please tell me all!!

Thanks for the dance!! Wouldnt it be lovely if af was staying away for a GOOD reason!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

If your not normally late then what a nightmare! Unless?

I started it all from first day of stimms, no particular brands just as long as it's pure pineapple juice and not from concentrate (only 1 glass per day) and the baby aspirin 75mg is enteric coated so better for the tummy. I'm easily influenced from posts on here!   Would never had thought of doing any of these things before. Try anything as long as it's not painful!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im going to sound really daft here but do I just ask for baby asprin!? How many day do you take? I might have a word with them when I get that far!! And Did you find it a problem finding pure pineapple?? I can only ever find concentrate!!

Anyway! I have news!!! 

First of all no af! Did a HPT and it was a bit of a blurry maybe but then went straight to a no, so thats that sorted. Now I just have to wait... But!

Dr O called me this evening and I am going up tomorrow for the AMH blood test, which can be done at anytime in the cycle, and he has writting me a px for the met, which I can collect tomorrow, and I can start the pill on day 2, whenever that is!!!! SO FINALLY GETTING SOMEWHERE!! WOOOOHOOOO!!!

Now please could everyone do an af dance for me, cos I can feel it but its doing NOWT!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Nic hope that your first day at work was ok honey

Miranda hope that af shows up soon

Maria lots of luck and         for those blasts tomorrow

Kate things are on the up honey  for tomorrows AMH test

jeanetter and hayley hope ur both ok

here comes an af dance for kate and miranda

                                       

Hope that helps you both  

Emxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

Em im not to bad .still got this really sore throat which im worried about actually cos im not on medication for it but cos im not in good health at the mo worried how ill be when start d/r on sunday. do you think i sohuld ring lister and tell them?

how is everyone else. 

good luck tomorrow Maria.

thanks for sorting my bubbles girls.

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww thanks hun!!

I was hoping af was on her way, but my belly ache has gone now   I dont know whats going on! 

Ah well, at least now I know I can start it all whenever! Lena is back on friday so even if I come on tonight that will be day 2, so she will be able to record it. 

Even though Im getting somewhere, I feel like Im not!! Does that make sense!! Im not moaning though, because I am SO pleased to actually be doing something now!!!

WOOHOOOO!!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - you sure you havent got pcos?? AF is being nasty to you and playing games! However you are making progress even though it feels like its dragging. what is the amh test for?? with the met, i dont know what doseage they are putting you on but if its more than 500mg a day start slowly and build yourself up, im sure you know this already - it has some very undesirable side effects....and asda sell proper pineapple juice (not concentrate)

oh Maria its et day so this is probably too late - et doesnt hurt a bit and kates right the worst bit it needing a wee!! its so esciting to see the embies on the screen and then seeing them put back in where they belong   

see you later
nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello girls. 

Well! Been to Lister, had the AMH, which is to test for ovarian reserve, and got my met, which is 1000mg a day, so like you said Nic, I need to start off on one a day for the 1st 2 days and then start the 2 a day. 
AND...dum dum dummmmmm, AF IS HERE!!! Finally!! Obviously wanted a trip to lister first!! So I am assuming tomorrow will be day 1, and saturday is day 2, and I can start!! Woooohooo!!

Maria, how was it hun?? How are you feeling!?!  

Nic, hows you hun?? Hope you are ok. 

Miranda, any news on your af yet hun Will send my af fairy round to yours now!!!

xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girlies, just got back from Lister with one top grade blast on board! Yes ONE we were persuaded by Dr.T to just have the one put back as all were top grade and our chances of twins with two would be 60%! He said our chances of pregnancy with one are 70% and 75% with two so we feel we've done the right thing weighing it all up, risks an all. They grade embies differently to blasts, embies are graded 1-4 with 1 being top grade, and blasts are graded 1-5 with 5 being top grade and our little one is grade 5   and has started to hatch out, arr bless! The other five have been frozen. So now officially on the   well nine day wait and testing 17th March. I've already told little one to stay put til November  

Great news Kate   at last you can get going again hun!!!! Fantastic xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag starting pill 10/03    

Jetabrown D/R 11/03     

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP  testing 17/03     

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle Stims 13/03 scan 17/03    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun!! WOW!! A top grade little blast on board!! With odds like that its pretty good, and its made me wonder as well, as to be honest twins would be a big handfull! 

How much is the freezing hun?? 

Also, can I ask, did you just pay one fee for blast or was it for each

Good luck hun, im keeping it all crossed for you!

Im going to ring the Lister now and leave a message to say I will be taking everything from Saturday, so hopefully they can start to look for a recipient for me, unless they are going to wait til the results are back?? Im not sure. 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - It's the same fee for a one or two blast transfer £500 and something. The freezing is £750 for first year and then £200 and something for every year after that. And it's £700 to thaw and transfer the blasts if this doesn't work. All approx figures not exact. We haven't been billed yet! Just recieved £104 bill from hfea yesterday xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok thanks hun. I thought you had to pay to get to blast stage, not the transfer part, but thats fine! 

I am hoping to god I get that far this time. Please keep it all crossed for me, and I will for you.   (was looking out for you today, no idea what time you were there but I still looked!!!  )


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Our apt was at 12 but they were running an hour late so we didn't go in til 1!   And with a full bladder  

I'm sure everything will go really well for you this time, they will put you on a higher stimming dose and with the extra meds all will be hunky dory        

***Yes you are right it's the same fee for getting them to blasts whether theres one or ten. You have to pay to have them transfered after being frozen also.


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi girls 

congratulations Maria how does it feel to have your embie back with you then?

so reading all about this blast stuff then is it best to go for that as apposed to just normal e/t. what would you advice i go for. 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeanette, when you have e/c you will get a call the following day to say how many have fertilised, and then they will keep an eye on them, if they are all growing and dividing at the same rate and are all good, then they will advise you to go to blast, which means they are 5 day old embies, and then they can pick the best one or two to put back. 

You only get to blast if you are lucky, not everyone does at all. It would be brilliant to get there, and if they offer it to you then I would def say yes, its got to be worth the money. 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Jeanette - Kate is right, we were very lucky to get to blastocyst stage, especially first cycle, lots of people have multiple cycles and still never get the chance to go to blasts, it all depends on numbers and good quality embies. On day 3 all our embies were 8/9 cell so if i'd had a transfer then they would have just guessed which two to transfer but by watching them grow a couple of days extra it enables them to pick the strongest ones. 6 out of our 7 went to blasts, one didn't make it, so if i'd have had that one replaced on day 3 then it probably wouldn't have grown into a baby. There still aren't any guarantees though, 70% sounds great odds, 75% with 2 blasts but it's not 100%! Some people have 2 top grade blasts transfered and still don't achieve a pregnancy, whilst some people only get to have 1 average grade embie transfered and they get pregnant, it's amazing! Also theres a chance that none of your embies will make it to blasts, so nothing to transfer! That worries you alot and thankfully doesn't happen very often but has happened to some people.The embryologists at Lister are fantastic! I've dealt with Vicky and Debbie, they are wonderful and explain everything, so don't worry.
I really hope everyone gets the chance to go for blastocysts if they can & want because it so boosts your chances and makes you feel more positive!    And we all need that after all the headaches, stabbing, probbing, bloatedness, tiredness, pain, moodiness, waiting for calls etc etc. We all deserve that    and we all deserve to be mummies and daddies    So i'm sprinkling lots and lots of     for us all xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies.i see everyone ok.
got first scan tuesday when having blood test.so were getting there slowly.
now i have a question.....if and when we get this far we are not freezing.is that a bad thing todo?
1.theres no garentie on them thawing
2.id rather put the freezing and fet fee towards a fresh cycle of es
3.we cant afford to freeze them anyway

are we being horrible by doing this?have you all frozen you left over embies
hayley


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hayley

We didnt have any embies left to freeze but had we off i still wouldnt off

*my opinion* The success rate is better for 'fresh' embies and I wouldnt want to go through the whole will they wont they survive business and then if they survive will it work 

I would do fresh cycle every time however if I had many fresh cycle attempts and i was 'running ' out of chances and had a bumper crop of embies then maybe would consider

Theres no right or wrong its what you feel best doing.
good luck for tuesday

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree, I think I would go for fresh cycle everytime, and if I got to the stage of "Cant do much more" I would freeze the ones I had. 

Its up to you hun, everyone is different. 

Lister didnt call me today so I am assuming all is ok for me to start tomorrow!! hehehehe! so excited!!!! 


xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya girls..

Just wanted to wish Jeanette all the best for down regging tomorrow   hun, dont forget to set that alarm!  

Kate, hope you'll feel better taking the pill this time around  

I'm off to bed early, today has been very emotional for me, been having af aches and all the other pre menstrual rubbish   Just hope i feel better tomorrow and   stays away   

Love and   to everyone

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria hun, you will be fine. I had a read of your diary and I know you are feeling emotional, but dont give up hope yet hun. 

Rest up for a bit and try and relax. 
xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning Girlies

Hope you are all ok today. 


Jeanette, hope your first sniff was a success!! You will start to feel better in a few days, if you have been on the pill a while, that will be why you felt so down!! Not long til your baseline scan now!!!  

Maria, hope you are ok hun, 6 days to go. Im sure the days a dragging for you and dh but on the outside its flying past!!

Miranda, how are you hun?? Long time no post. Did AF arrive for you? I had my AMH done at Lister, £57 it costs!! Can you have yours done this cycle or does it have to be next?? AMH can be done anytime in the cycle, so you dont need to do it on a set day. 

Alexia, hope everything ok hun, not sure if you are reading these or not but will text you later. x

Who else do we have on Lister 

No news from me, I start my second met tomorrow, so it will be two a day, wonder what effect it will have on me?! 
Fingers crossed my results will be back in on Tuesday so can ring for those, and then they may be able to tell me how long it will take to match me and get started with the d/r. 

Dh is working this afternoon, so its just me and boo. Might go for a walk round the aerodrome later. 

Hope you all ok. 
xxxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi grils 

well started sniffing this morning. dont think it was a success though kate. i felt no taste in my throat so think i did something wrong. if anyone can advice me on how to do this please say and help me. 

Maria hope your ok and feeling a bit better today im dreading the 2ww if i get that far as i will not have wrk to take my mind of things as i will be on 3 week half term hol then. .

Miranda how are you dont hear from you anymore gettting worried hun.

morning to anyone else i forgot hope your all ok. 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeanette have replied on other thread hun, honest you are fine!! As long as nothing came pouring out, its all gone in, or as much as you can get in. 

YOU NEED TO RELAX!! YOU WILL DRIVE YOURSELF MAD!!!! 

Breathe!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello everyone!
Sorry I've been absent and missed all your news - I had an awards do on Friday and went to stay with a chum yesterday, so I've been   all weekend! STILL no blooming AF - what the hell's happening?

I've got to wait for this AF, then on day 2-5 of the NEXT one I get the AMH.

No award on Friday -   but was told I was getting a pay rise   so not all bad! And a fabulous girlie night was had in Portsmouth with me chums.

Oooh, Maria! So excited for you - this is going to be the one, I can feel it.

Kate! Marvellous that you're getting going at last - it must have seemed like forecer. How come they say you can have the test whenever? We're getting such conflicting advice - what's that all about  

Jeanette - sniffing at last! Are you feeling dead moody yet? Are we going to see 'Fertility patient in teen college stab horror' headlines this week?   I'm sure you'll be fine.

How are you Nic? And Em? How's it hanging? Hayley? Are you hanging in there too?

I got a reminder letter from the Lister's accounts people, but surely I don't have to pay for a cancelled cycle? I'd better ring them tomorrow...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay you are back!!!

First of all, no you def do not have to pay for a cancelled cycle, they should be giving you your money back, Liam will sort it out for you tomorrow. 
Secondly, AMH can be done anywhere in the cycle, is the E2, LH and FSH that need to be done between day 2 and 5. This was said by Dr O on wednesday and Lizzie on thursday so if they have it wrong I shall be knocking heads together!!

Glad you have been given a pay rise, shame no award though  

Jeanette, so glad you are feeling better, if you are anything like me you will soon be as happy as anything!! I was a NIGHTMARE on the pill, but once I started sniffing, I was as happy as larry!! (dh likes the sniffing!!)

Right, Miranda, here comes a little af dance for you!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok, this is getting silly now, where are all the Lister girls??

Alexia, hope you feeling better babes, pop on here next time. x

Maria, how are you feeling hun? Not long to go now!!   

Miranda, any sign of AF yet?

Jeanette, hows the sniffing going now hun? Bet you have it off to a t. 

Hayley, how are you feeling?? Whats the latest on you hun??

Ally, hows you

No news from me yet, have left a message already to see if my results are back in, but they prob wont call back til after 4.30pm now will they. Keeping it all crossed for me!

come on girls, where are you all!!


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi, Im here, but only quickly as got to pop down town.

Kate and Miranda why are you both having AMH test done? It is because of your cancelled cycles? Im sure I didnt have to have that one.

Hope you get your results soon kate.

will pop back later 
Nic


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

i forgot to add

Wheres Alexia, did I miss her scan news? Has she posted? 
Hope your ok Alexia

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Nic I am so sorry hun, I forgot to put you on my list. I didnt forget you though! Its because we were chatting last. Im sorry  

AMH- yup cos tx was cancelled, so they need to check that the ovarian reserve isnt failing (hope to god!) 

Still waiting for the phone call, its 4.30 now so I suppose it should be anytime?? If they havent called by 5 I will be calling again though! I need to know TODAY!!

Hows you hun?? 

And Alexia hasnt posted here, she posted in the peer support, I dont want to say her news for her so have a peep over there!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello hello ladies...

well for us we are now on stimsss    so we are getting there now.it wasnt bad at all.dh was abit nervy but so was i.going for scan again on satuday morn.thought they are shut but obviously not if thats when we got to go.hope everyone ok

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag starting pill 10/03    

Jetabrown D/R 11/03     

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP  testing 17/03     

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle Stims 13/03 scan 17/03    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girlies.. sorry i've not been posting much but as some of you know i've had spotting since Monday and it's not looking good   It's still brown    and nothing like af but starting to get darker. I'm so sure it's the cyclogest holding   off that dp and i have decided to test tomorrow morning with a clearblue digital so i can stop the cyclogest and let things happen naturally. We need closure on this treatment, nothing prepared us for this, it's been totally heartbreaking. I've already   so much for our little lost blast that i now feel completely numb. I just hope now with all my heart that my recipient gets a bfp and then i'll feel that happiness and life will have come out of all this      And i also want all you lovely girlies to get bfp's so this thread is not full of doom and gloom! And to give me hope for round 2!! Lots of love and   to everyone  
Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awww maria dont give up yet hun please. I know you feel certain but you never know whats going to happen in this tx. 

Also, please can I say that the digital tests are worse than the normal clearblue. They need such a strong amount of hormone that it would need to be well past 4 weeks pg to pick it up. 

Im keeping everything crossed for you hun. 

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn, Maria - I'm so sorry to hear you're convinced it's a BFN. From looking at others' posts the spotting sounds normal, as does the negativity! I would beg you to try to feel positive - it ain't over till the fat lady sings, you know!
Well, until  cackles, anyway.
Christ though - all that wonderful news to be followed by this - you must be hurting so badly. Come here, have a big 
I'm staying     for you - I refuse to believe the wicked witch is on her way. In fact, there's a forcefield over the entire south west at the moment, stopping women from having periods, did you know that?
Uh-huh - and I know because I STILL have no AF - THREE WEEKS after stopping the drugs. 
My hair skin and nails are in a state and now I'm worried the drugs have brought on a premature menopause, darn it. So no periods, for *either  * of us, ok?

Nicwim, I think I've got to have the AMH because I produced so few follies - just one big one and some dots. so they think my ovarian reserve might be low, as all my other tests were fine.
I'm probably just a raggedy old, dried up old bag with a few shrivelled eggs, but until they tell me that I'll just 

Kate - how are you? Are you on the long road yet?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello stranger! Where have you been THIS time!!!

Sorry to hear no af still!? Whats been going on!! Did you have the trigger shot when your tx was cancelled

No news from me, they STILL dont have my results in, but to be honest I think they are deliberatley holding them back, just to be as god damn akward as possible. Lizzie told me they would be in on tuesday, and to call, which I did and they werent, so I called on Wednesday and nobody called me back, and dh called today for me (as I was getting  ) and he was told "stop calling, we will call you" and Lena was really off with him. It has really aggrivated me now, as although we are not paying the full £6000 we are still paying close to £2000 and this is our future we are talking about, a bit of bloody respect wouldnt go amiss. 

Sorry, rant over, I just find Lizzie and Lena so rude and would quite happily deal with Annette only. 

Maria, how you doing hun?? Any news??
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

i am just posting to maria

honey if its a clearblue digitial u have got a neg from try not to panic
as kate said they are not very sensitive

I know of a lady on one of my other boards who did a test 2 days ago and was bfn with digital yesterday with a digitial bfn today with a digital a bfp she had also been bleeding so please dont give up hope yet darling

thinking of you

Emxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi kate

im glad im not the only one that dislikes name removed i find her very rude and arragant also. i refuse to have her treat me at clinic appointments. i had to phone clinic yesterday to see if i could bring my scan forward so i did not have to hang around in london on my own for so long and name removed answred the phone and got real  with me. i found it so hard not to god of at her over thephone. im having family problems at the mo with my son so dont need people like her jumping down my throat. after tx wehter i get bfn or bfp ill be making a complaint about her. before if it comes to it.

i agree we may not be full paying pateints but no ned to look down on us or treat us with no respect. its totally out of order.sorry to rant girl. they ned to be told.

hope all is well.

Maria your not haivng a failed attempt its not alllowed hun good luck in the morning.

miranda great to hear from you.

sally so glad your drugs arived smile hun you will be fine.

Jeanette

post amended by moderator


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks so much girls for thinking of me, you are all so damn lovely   I'm going to test with a normal clearblue test tomorrow as well as the digital (thanks for the info Kate and Em), will save first wee of day in a pot of some sort!  Buy a normal clearblue tom and test later in the day just to be really sure but i'm 95% sure blast bubba has gone   
I'm so sorry Jeanette and Kate that you're having probs with certain staff at Lister, it's terrible we have enough to worry about in all this! I remember you saying back along Jeanette that Lizzie was off with you on the phone and i replied with nothing but praise for her, well that was before i realised there are 2 Lizzies! The scanning one is fantastic, that's who i thought you were on about but no, the other one made me feel stupid and laughed when i said to her - (i didn't realise i'd have to mix the menopur etc, thought i'd get an injection pen for stimming!) She has got no nursing skills whatsoever! I am a nurse, in a different field but i'd never laugh at a patients question no matter how trivial i may think it is. So i don't blame you Jeanette. But Annette has been fantastic everytime i've had her, absolutely lovely lady, most are i can assure you all.
Nice to see you back Miranda sweetie xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria, I cannot believe she laughed at you? The more I hear, the angrier I get. 

Someone told me a while back she has come over from a different section, non Infertility, which could explain her lack of understanding, but does not allow it. 

Tomorrow I will be emailing a lady called Mary Powell, the ladies from the Lister thread have advised me this, as she deals with complaints. 

I wont be mentioning any names, but I cannot bear the thought of this nurse treating ladies like this.

I'm also going to go straight to my Dr's secretary in the morning and ask her to chase my results, as apparently we don't need to constantly go through the nurses. 

Maria, on a more important note, I am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you tomorrow morning, eyes, legs, arms, toes, anything and everything.        

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

It's unbelievable Kate she really is letting Lister down! I was in tears when my oestrogen levels went through the roof fearing ec/et may be cancelled and all she said was "i've never cancelled a treatment!" no reasurance at all, the only time i liked her "for obvious reasons" was when she called me to say levels had fallen and ec could go ahead. She never looks you in the eye cos her hair covers her eyes! And i never felt she took me seriously at all. But when you're in this situation you're so happy with whatever, you just want to get pregnant! Oh and you can give Mary my name if you need too!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

at the hair comment Maria!! Many a time I feel like blowing her fringe away like I do with boo, just so she can actually make eye contact! 

I cannot believe how many women she has caused upset, I really did think it was me, and I even came out of my appointment last week convinced she had deliberately taken blood as roughly as she could, my whole inner arm was bruised, and still is now! 

I have had a quick chat with dh, and he said he will call the sec for me to chase the bloods (he has a charm I seem to lack!) and he thinks we should wait a little before we officially complain (obvious reasons!) but I am still contemplating emailing Mary and just pointing out how she makes us feel. What do you think?? 
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Crikey! I don't think I've had either of those women - thank the lord. Nurses and consultants really need to understand how vulnerable we are at these times.  
Actually, I think it was Lena that made me feel a bit of an eejit when I asked how to take the drugs. It was on the phone though, and you can't tell if someone's being cranky properly without seeing their face, so i ignored it.

No, Kate, I didn't get the trigger shot - could that be why? But they said two weeks and it's been three. It keeps feeling like it's going to happen every morning, then nothing. I've been on a later shift this week is where I've been - just don't seem to have as much time, and I'm so knackered I can't face the computer in the evening - think it's the extended PMT, I am absolutely b*ggered!

Maria - I also have everything crossed - I'll check in tomorrow to see how it went. I'm envisaging twins still, I have to say. identical ones with one embryo, too! How cool is that?
Hot milk and a bedtime story for you my gal - get thee some sleep and you'll feel more ready to take that test in the morning.
Much love in the meantime - we're all right behind you.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda, 

First of all lucky you to not have this nurse!!! You probably will when you have your AMH, something to look forward to!! I still have a massive bruise from when she took the blood. 

Lena is also VERY abrupt, but Im not sure if thats just her "way" she is the head nurse and does everything, I think she is just scary but at the same time she should also be aware of how she is speaking to people. 

I have sent an email to mary now so will see what reply I get, if any. I havent mentioned any names, of us or the nurse in question as I want to see if she knows who I am talking about!!

The trigger shot, yes I would say that would affect af a bit, as you are waiting for ov, which after all the rotten drugs is going to be a while! The trigger shot would have released the eggs and you would have had af about 2 weeks later. Im sure it will arrive anytime soon, but as you know, its a b*gger!!

Well, Maria! Another one leaving the nest to fly off to babydust board!! There is going to be no one left on here soon!!! 
Let us know all the news, what lister say and what not!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya girlies.. Just got back from the docs, he prescibed some more Cyclogest and i've had a beta blood test done, bleeding has got worse  it's dark brown now with a spot of red. Dr said nothing is certain til we've got results back and compared them to another beta test on Monday. They may have todays results in later so have to call them later on. Dp and i just can't stop smiling   we are on   hoping and praying our dream doesn't get taken away from us     So i'm going to surf ff now for info on chem pregnancies   Must phone Lister too!

Love and hugs Maria xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya!

Maria, I am so glad for you hun! And I am glad the gp was able to px more Cyclogest. Have you had any luck in getting your results yet?? And did you speak to Lister?? Lena seems in a good mood today, maybe she had spoken to you!! Am keeping everything crossed that the spotting stops. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hiya Kate, yeah i spoke to Lena she seemed very happy today! Congratulated me and wanted to book my scan but i said i'd call back after i've seen the doctor and got beta results. Doctor just called - my level is 57 (13 days past ec/ovulation) Just looked on beta site and the average for this stage should be 77 so don't know what to think! Doctor said it's a raised level so good news but the repeat test on Monday will tell us more. Still bleeding this brown stuff so it's not looking good. He also said brown bleeding is common in ectopic pregnancies but as i had a blastocyst transfer it was unlikely. Just more b****y waiting   Couldn't bare it if this turns out to be a chem pregancy   I'd rather of had a negative! 

Have you got your test results?

Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya hun, 

Glad you got your results back, and its good that they are raised. When you say at this stage they should be 77, does that take into acc that you tested a day early? I bet they will have trebbled by the time you get re tested on Monday. What time are you in?? 

Try and relax over the weekend, I know thats near on impossible, but you are PREGNANT! 

I did get my results in yes, what a palava!!! In the end, they are great, I have been matched and start d/r'ing on the 6th!! All in one day!!! Phew!! 

Be careful when you have your scan at lister, as they do charge something like £150! 

How are you feeling?? 
xxxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Heffalump said:


> The Lister Egg share girlies  [/size]​
> 
> vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02
> 
> ...


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

That's fantastic Kate   it's all go go go now!!! Bet your so excited!!

I looked on betabase.info and the average level for me at 13dpo is 77, mine was 57 today so feeling scared! But apparently anything over 50 14dpo is ok just have to wait til Monday. I'm staying practically horizontal til then   I knew they charged you for scan but didn't realise it was that much!!    God i just hope and pray i get to scan     It'll be first week in April all being ok    

Maria xxx

/links


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah it is a bit much!! I know Alexia got hers done on the NHS, so maybe you could arrange it with your gp on monday?? When you get your results which will be great! 

Are you 13dpo? Do they work it out differently with IVF? Im only asking as the working out of Due dates is completly different as well. 

xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi 

how do you work out your due dates with ivf its been buging me for a while now wondering how they do it. 

Jreanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girls, i'll be 4 weeks pregnant tomorrow, it's worked out by egg collection day being ovulation- 3rd March, you count back 2 weeks before that as lmp which was 17th Feb, so according to ivf.calculator my due date would be 24th November i think that's right if you understand what i mean?? Look at the site www.ivf.ca/calcu.htm

If results are good    i'll ask gp to arrange scan it that case and forward a copy or something to Lister xxx

/links


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi 

so if i get a bfp Maria i work out my due date by taking the date of e/c as day 1. do you feel happy and pg i bet you and dh must be beming although cautious due to results of beta test 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeanette you would use ec as day 14 (ov day) and count back 14 days for day 1. 

That web site works it all out for you anyway. 

Maria hun how you feeling today!?? 
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Jeanette/Kate.. I'm feeling alot better today thanks   Spotting has been minimal since yesterday  probably because i've not done much! It seems to get worse the more i do, don't really understand it. Lena says it's old blood working it's way out of the system but it's been going on since Tuesday and got worse through the week. Just want it to stop so i can enjoy this. It's going to be a long weekend til i get those results Monday afternoon    We've been so lucky to get this far, and first try! that we know if this doesn't go all the way then our chances of success again are good, so feel positive! I can't wait to create my baby ticker but not going to do it yet til i know all is ok?

Love and hugs Maria xxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Maria 

so glad to hear your feeling positive. have a restful weekend hun and enjoy your rest. 

ive just been told im supposed to be drinking 2 litres of water aday even from well before spraying i never knew so im now panicking again lol. 

what advice can you give me hun for having the chance of succcess you did. i know everyone is different but would love your luck .

have you paid all your fee now and how much was it ?

good luck monday hun im in london so will stay in touch. a bit worried about how to get from coach station to clinic im going on my own and am hopeless and remembering diresctions. 

Jeanette


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Jeanette - Really don't worry too much i didn't do anything special at all, actually forgot my nasal spray on a few occasions! I did drink a lot of water, mainly because i was constantly thirsty whilst sniffing but i still drank wine sometimes too! Had no alcohol once i started stimming though and i had to increase my water intake to 3 litres a day minimum due to my oestrogen levels going through the roof! Apart from that nothing other than the pure pineapple juice one glass per day, 5 brazil nuts a day and 75mg baby aspirin daily (naughty as i self prescribed  but got a bfp anyway!) Lots of people do the pineapple/nuts/aspirin it may help for some? I'm really shocked our cycle went so well, apart from the oestrogen levels it couldn't have gone better for us especially as we were told more than likely need icsi with dp's last sample   We feel extremely lucky like i said before to have done so well, even if this pregnancy doesn't continue   we have been blessed! And will be back for more  
Just try to relax, eat well, drink as much water as you can and be positive!   You have already made 4 perfect children so i'm sure you will do exceptionally well    

Lots of   for Monday!!  
Maria xxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Maria 

thanks for the advice and wishes of luck im sure in need of them hun . well i have now started drinking water. roughly how many bottles of water do i need to drink aday im hopeless when it comes to measurements what is 2 litres? 

what does baby asprin do heard so many people say they take it but no nothing about it. 

i have had no side affects at alll on the spraying and have never forgot yet to take it or forgot to take it on time ive been as regular as clock work so proud of myself . 

ill be so glad when all this is over thuogh.its so emotional and tiring.

Jeanette


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ladies!!!!

hello i had my fiirst scan on stims today and we have 24 follies!!!   is this too many?ive only been stimming since tuesday.the thing is afer my bloods they have put me on 150 menpur now and cut my sniffs down to just one thrree times a day,wht could this mean?
next scan tuesday

hayley


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hayley - it could be because of high oestrogen levels? My dose was reduced to just 75iu after 5 days and then a couple of days later i had to stop the Menopur altogether and coast for a few days til egg collection. I had over 26 follies  Lizzie who did my scans gave up counting in the end! I got 16 eggs. They never told me to reduce sniffer though so i'd ask them why they've reduced your meds on Tuesday? Don't worry at all though because you are doing really well!!  
Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girlies!!

Hayley, double check the reduced sniffs, because they would normally keep that on a higher level than the stimms if you are producing high numbers, but flippin heck! well done!! I'll have some of your growing power if you dont mind!!! I only managed 2-3 after 10 days!!   Good luck hun. 

Maria, how you doing babes?? Glad to hear the bleeding has slowed down, and I would listen to Lena, its old blood and its cos your clever little blast has been digging his/her way in there to snuggle down nicely!! Got a good feeling hun.  

Jeanette, dont worry, its never too late to start the water. The first few days you will be peeing constantly cos it will go straight through you but when you find you are not going so much, is when you are getting the right amount each day. Dont panic. Not long to go til scan now!! 

Miranda, where are you!! Off galavanting somewhere flashy again!! 

No news from me, Im not agreeing with something, either the pill or the met as I have had a major break out in spots. Not impressed!! My chin looks like it should belong to a 16 year old!!!   Ah well, a small price to pay for a bubba!! 

Hope all the listerines are ok. 
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all!
No, I'm here. The weekend I was absent was a VERY rare occurence for me. I don't think I could do it often, as I'm still knackered! I think that could be raging PMT though...
Still twinging, but no Auntie knocking at my door. Bah!

Jeanette - drinking water, I heard recently, is like watering a plant - if it's very dry (ie you haven't been drinking loads of water before) it runs right through, but when it's watered regularly (ie you've got used to it) it just drips out.
Me? I water myself with wine.
But while I was on buserelin and stimms I was PARCHED. Couldn't drink enough water. My hairdresser said my hair was much thicker than normal, and it's because my hair skin and nails are absolutely jiggered with the drugs still. I slap on the Oil of Ulay (Olay) severeal times a day but I am still as haggard as a haggling old haggy hag.
The final fee for me would have been just under £1,300. If you need freezing and stuff it's more, but straight ICSI egg share would be that.

Ugh, Kate, the spots are hideous, aren't they? And because they're hormonal you don't know whether to reach for the toothpaste and the Clearisil or just leave it to nature. I only got a couple, but I didn't get them as a kid so I don't expect them now! hee.

Hayley - well done you! Keep incubating those eggs - sounds like your ovaries are making light work of it! And producing so many follies so early means you might be early to egg collection - no bad thing.
Maybe by reducing your buserelin they're letting the eggs grow, as there are enough? It's meant to flatten things out and stop your eggs releasing, but maybe it also inhibits growth?

Maria, how's those twins? I'm so glad the bleeding's slowing down. Have you got some good books to rest with? Incubate well and put your feet up, as we're all expecting to be honorary fertility godmothers, you know. This is how we look en masse, in fact...                 
Yeah, you might want to think hard about letting us in at the church.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Miranda you crack me up!!  

Glad to hear you dont have a full on weeked all the time! Otherwise you would be having pickled eggs!! Cannot believe old AF is playing tricks still, was hoping we would be cycle buddies. Any sign of the old witch today??

Jeanette, have replied to you in the other thread hun, but if you get lost ask anyone and they will know where the hospital is hun. Or jump in a black cab, will cost all of £5!!!

Maria, how you feeling hun!? Mrs preggers no.2!!

Alexia, any news on your Mrs preggers no.1!!?!? 

Hayley good luck for tuesday hun hopefully all those eggs not causing you too much discomfort!!!

No news from me just checking up on my lister girlies!!!

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello girlies.. Hope you are all well?
Dare i say things are on the up here as bleeding has completely stopped!   Not even a spot all day, which is such a relief as i've had it for last 5 days and has been getting me down    I'm having my 2nd hcg beta test tomorrow morning and we're hoping and praying it's been doubling nicely over the weekend     On Friday it was 57 (13dpo) so hoping it will be around 240 (16dpo according to betabase site) tomorrow, everything crossed!!

Miranda - you really are a nutcase in the nicest possible way!   Really need someone like you living next door to give us a good belly laugh when needed!

Jeanette -   for scan tomorrow! Like Kate said get a cab hun, you'll be leaving Lister with a big blue bag of drugs and needles, how exciting!!

Kate - Did you get a nice mummy day card from Boo?

Hayley - How you getting on hun? Please phone Lister tomorrow if you still don't understand why they've changed your meds. Good luck for scan Tuesday    

Love and hugs to all the Listerinees  
Maria xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

bit worried girls if my meds dont seem right.
question ladies-the lady who scaned me said if i get any mucus i dont need to worry as i shall be getting some at this stage,have any of you ladies had any whilst stimmingive had abit todayand worried it might not be right

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya hayley

a lot of ladies do report the normal ewcm (egg white cervical mucus) whilst on stim meds

if you take a look at the peer support you may well find a few posts honey

Em


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Maria thats fab news hun!! Yay to no spotting!! Im sure your results will have easily trebled over the weekend, and when I log on tomorrow afternoon I would like to see a new ticker if you dont mind!! 

Hayley, I dont remember any cm hun, but my stimming didnt quite work. Give them a call if you are worried about the drugs hun, thats what they are there for. Good luck.x 

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

mucus doesnt mean ov then whilst doing ivf......i hope not ladies,getting worried.its not alot but its there.mucus normaly mean ov with me but maybe its just because of the follies ive got growing

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hayley

i found this from last week

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88159.0

hope this helps ease your mind
if u r still concerned speak to your clinic

Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay for not spotting Maria! That must be such a relief.

So Kate, if I've got your ticker right I can't be a cycle buddy - boo, hiss 
No Auntie yet - I've actually gone to the lengths of adding _myself _ a ticker, just to mark the ever lengthening days...

Jeanette - I hope you're getting some sleep before tomorrow's big trip! It's such a hassle, but all worth it for the right result.

Hayley, I was a little more - ahem - _gungy _ than usual during stimms! But I didn't think anything of it. Should I have? I thought it was just that my body was more relaxed during stimms!

Anyway, y'all, I must pop off myself as I'm on earlies again tomorrow.
Smooches!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Morning girlies.. 
As you can see i've found a great ticker and i got so excited about it that i've already attached it to my profile! Just hope i'm not tempting fate   Had my 2nd hcg done this morning so everything crossed for a lovely HIGH result later this afternoon    I'll fill you in as soon as i know. Still no spotting   and boobies are getting more tender so this has to be a good sign    

Love, hugs and  
Maria xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Girlies.. I've removed the ticker as i had no idea that some are not allowed. It was one showing the development of a growing baby and obviously can cause alot of distress to ladies who have had a m/c etc. Silly me always puts both feet in before thinking!    Was probably getting a little ahead of myself anyway    Will update with another later depending on results    
Maria xxx


----------



## luckystars (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello I'm new to this site.. I'm doing egg sharing at the Lister hosp can anybody give me some advise??


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

luckystars said:


> Hello I'm new to this site.. I'm doing egg sharing at the Lister hosp can anybody give me some advise??


Hi Luckystar that makes two of us! Welcome to Fertility Friends! I have been reading up a lot on the board, but this is my 1st post. I have been on the waiting list at the Lister for nearly a year, but nobody has picked me.

How about you?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls!!

Maria, have you had your results yet hun Hows things??

Miranda, any sign? From my ticker, no we wont be buddies  

Hayley, hows things hun??

Jeanette, how did it go? Did you find it and did you start stimming!!

Nic, sooo glad af arrived for you, fingers crossed the old pcos stays away now! 

Luckystars welcome to the mad house! Any questions you have hun just shout and we will all do our best to answer!

Blackbird, are you sharing to have IVF as well?? Cant believe you have been waiting a year to get matched?? 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

How r u all

Just popping in to say a quick  and welcome to Luckystars and blackbird

If you need any help finding your way around just shout

Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

tired thats all i can really say for myself.looking forward to the scan tomorrow,wonder if il ever get an ec date wondring how my follies are??hope theeyre growing

hayley


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thank you for the warm welcome to this list. I was amazed to find a seperate list just for Lister Girls! Are there many of us? The reason I have not been matched is probably my hair colour - I'm a Redhead with blue/green eyes! 
I see quite a number of you suffer from PCO, I thought this would rule you out from being an egg donor? Sorry for sounding ignorant... I am new to this game having met my soulmate just to discover he has had a vasectomy. We have had this reversed, but still too many morbid swimmers.

Blackbird


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi blackbird again!

Just a quickie, I am also a redhead with blue/green eyes 5'10 and have been matched twice instantly. Have you called to check what is going on??

Just off to have dinner, will be back later. 

Hayley not long to go hun! You will get date soon!!
xxxx


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Kateag,

I thought the Lister will contact you when sb choses you. I live on the South Coast not in London, maybe that's why.

-Blackbird


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, 

I will explain how things happened for me, and for most of the ladies on here, and then you can see what differences there are for you?

We had a consultation in June last year, had all the tests/counselling what not in the one day (we were there for 3 hours) and we had to get some more blood tests done, a letter from gp to say I was healthy and she agreed I was fit to share. I had to have 2 HIV tests, 12 weeks apart and I had to be matched. 
I was matched in the summer, I started the pill and was on it for 2 weeks which is the min, I then went to d/r and then a week later I started stimms, where I had my second HIV done, so all this was in October. Unfortunatley my first cycle was cancelled due to poor response, but from start to finish was only 4 months. 
We left it until this year to try again, so I had to have an AMH test done of which I got the results and was matched again in one day (friday last week) and I start d/r in april. 

Have you had any contact with lister at all?? 

Maria, are you there hun? Please let us know how you are. 
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey there Blackbird!!

There are THREE of us at least on this very board from the south coast - me, Maria and Jeanette.

I don't understand why you haven't been matched either - think you need to check in with the egg share team and ask why the heck not!

The recipient doesn't choose you as such. You're matched and then they give the recipient very scant details about you, but they do tell you when they're trying to match you. Have you had all your blood tests and things? Have you had a consultation?

And final question - where on the south coast are you? We have Devon, Somerset and Dorset represented - if you're Hampshire we're spreading nicely!

Hope we all can help - it's a bit of an organisational, financial and confusing minefield, as well as coping with all the emotional bollix that goes with treatment. This site is absolutely the best for getting support and guidance from your peers. I've asked so many questions and been reassured.

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

to hayley for her stimming scan tomorrow

hope theres lots of lovely folliciles there for u hun

Em


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello, I too am going to be starting at Lister for egg share. I have put a couple of posts out already. Just to gather as much unfo be I start. So any info or advise  will be warmly welcomed.
wishing everyone lots of luck!  
mitch


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Mitch

welcome to the lister girls egg share thread

I am sure one of the listerinees will be able to offer you lots of advice and information

wishing u lots of luck on your journey

Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girls.. Very bad news from me i'm afraid, levels have dropped! Doctor doesn't know whether it's an ectopic pregnancy at this stage or an early miscarriage? We just have to wait and see    Dh and i are absolutely devastated   Never did we believe this would happen, thought a bfp would be an end to this stressful time but it's just the beginning girls. Don't know what to do, gynae specialist at our hospital says its a matter of time to determine miscarriage or ectopic   
Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria hun, I am so so sorry. 

I dont know what to say. Will the gp/gynae do anything for you? 

I cant believe you have to go through this hun. Sending you and dh a massive  

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Maria

i am so very sorry to read your sad news

can u see anyone at your local gynae unit 

this is so very unfair

thinking of u and dh 
sending big 

Love Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so sorry to hear your news mj  but keep postive as miracles can happen.good luck for you next test

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Jeanette

just wondering how u got on with  your scan yesterday

are u ready to start stimming  

hope it went well sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria, how are you this morning hun? I'm sending my love to you and dh. 

Jeanette, not like you to not post, is everything ok?? Hope you found the clinic ok and they started your stimms!

Hayley good luck today hun. Keeping it all crossed you get your date today!

I have just spoken to Mary Power at Lister regarding our rude nurse, and she said she is really shocked as I am the first person to complain about this nurse in particular. I have asked her not to do anything until after my tx, but if anyone else wants to email her regarding this nurse then just give me a shout, Mary is lovely and wont say anything until you want her to. 

xxxx


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Miranda_7 :  No, I'm from East Sussex so we just have to fill up the gaps

Maria - so sorry to hear your news, but hang on in there, you never know.

Hayley - all the best for your scan today, how did it go?

DP and I had all the consultation, blood tests, semen analysis done, but my size might be a problem, I'm 6'2 tall.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Blackbird, I still find it strange that Lister havent been able to match you with someone after a year? Have you had any contact with them at all? 

Im not exactly the shortest redhead either!! 
Hope you will get a match soon. Maybe you could chase them up?


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Kate,

Thank you for your kind words, you gave me courage and I just phoned the Lister and got an appointment for this Thursday! 

Blackbird


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi girls, thank you so much for all your kind words it means alot  

Lena has told me to have another blood test done tomorrow so they can get some idea of what's going on. Level was 57 Friday and 49 yesterday so although it's not a viable pregnancy as level has dropped, they usually drop alot if it's an early mc so i'm guessing it may be ectopic? (especially as i had 5 days of brown spotting)  If it is i'm going to insist they take both tubes out so this can never happen again, they are useless anyway. We won't know much til after result and then a scan at some point to see if they can see anything? Can't scan me yet as they say nothing will show up at this stage.Thing is i feel fine, no pain, no bleeding, nothing! My boobs are still very tender, if i hadn't had the hcg test i'd have never known anything was wrong til mc or scan. Just another b****y waiting game now   it's so cruel ! Oh and we've got a follow up appointment next Friday 30th with Mohammed? Has anyone seen him? 

Anyway i don't want to bring everyone down with this doom and gloom as you all have to stay positive during treatment     as i want to see some BFP's please, and soon!!  

Welcome to Blackbird  

Will keep you all updated, love and hugs Maria xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Maria

just wanted to send u a big 

I am sure i speak for all the girls when i say

we are all here for you and whatever we can do to help you thru then we will be there for you

Lots of love to u and dh

Love Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maria, there is nothing I can say that will help. I am sorry you are going through this and really hope all turns out ok for you. Dont worry about posting your news its good for you to get it out and no one will hold anything against you for doing so.   PM me if you want to have a really really good rant about things!!! I wont mind. Thinking of you and DH

Blackbird - Hi, welcome. The lister told me they are not allowed to chase a donor up and its down to the donor to do the chasing. To do with them not being seen to be pressuring us into being donors. Who is your appointment with? Do you know what its for? I only ever had one appointment there before I started my cycle and that was initial consultation, internal scan and DH semen anaylsis all done on same day. Next time i was there was for baseline scan.

Kate - sorry I cant help you with the rude nurse situation. I really liked Lizzy and Lena but the other one was my favourite she was lovely - cant remember her name.  Sorry I cant help, I certainly would complain though if i felt the need to.

Mitch - Hi. welcome to you.

Jeannette - How did it go? Hope it went ok

be back later
Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria, please dont worry about us, we are all here for you and you feel free to rant and rave as much as you like. Its so unfair that you have to go through this, and to have no actual answers yet either. 

Im here for you anytime you need anything hun. Just shout. 

I had a meeting with a male consultant, not my normal Dr O, and I think it was yours, but Im not 100% if it is, he is lovely. 

Nic, hope you are ok hun, you sound a little  

Hayley any news yet? 

Jeanette, hope you recovered from your long journey!

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah but only crap news.out of 24follies i only have 2 dominateones at the min the others are all about 10mm.i feel so disheartened now ladies.theyve upt me dose again,now on 225 and going for another scan friday.will they give me the verdict then do you think?can they catch up by friday i hope so otherwise it shall all be over 
hayley


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Girls 

recovered from my journey i have posted on other thread.

scan went well im now on stimming did first jab last night im on 225iu menopur back up lister on friday at 12 for scan. hope it goes well.

i found clinic no prob after all the pani.

hope everyone else is well. 
sorry i didnt get in touch last night i was just so tired.
e/c day if all goes well is 30th march


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hayley I have replied on the other post hun. Try not to worry too much. They know what they are doing, and I know it will be awful for you if you have to cancel, but you will be able to try again (look at me!) and they will know more about how to work it. Good luck. 

Jeanette, glad you found it after all that!

Maria, hope you are doing ok hun. 

I have news! Had 4 Urgent messages from Lena today, my recipient is ahead of her cycle so...... Im starting on the 30th! All going well e/c will be either the 18th or the 20th april!!    SO pleased!! So I start d/r next friday a week earlier than expected! 

Off to drink 87l of water now!!!
xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Fantastic Kate    10 days to go!! It'll fly by!!  I'm so pleased for you and i have everything crossed this will be a GREAT cycle for you hun, you deserve it!     So get     

Hayley - Please try not to worry (hard i know) but some of my follies grew 2mm a day! So theres every chance of them fattening up by Friday     

Jeanette - Just read your post on the other thread, please don't feel bad about posting your good news, although this is a hard time for me i want each and everyone on here to get that BFP and longed for baby    So please keep the good news coming!!!

I'm fine girls, thanks for your kindness, you are all lovely! I've started bleeding again so hopefully this will be the real thing (an early mc and not ectopic  ) and we can put this unhappy episode behind us. 

Gosh the 30th March is a busy day for us all as i'm having my follow up appointment, Jeanette may be having egg collection and Kate starts down regging!!!   

We're going to discuss having medicated FET with 2 blasts next month so onwards and upwards!!  

Maria xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi
Kate - Im ok, sorry if i was giving off   vibes earlier, I didnt mean to  
wow things just keep getting better for you - bet you felt like ignoring her message though like she was ignoring yours   ha ha.
Jeannette - good luck for friday!!   at 6 hours each way!!!! poor you, i thought an hour and a half was bad enough.
hayley, try and keep positive. I know its hard but Im sure they will do all they can to sort your follie growth out.  When I was stimming they were always changing my dosages and I was up there for scans every other day - I have every faith in them.   
Blackbird, I meant to say I have PCOS and some clinics let you share some dont, the lister are very experienced with ivf for pcos ladies so let us share - my local clinic wouldnt touch me unless I'd done a ivf cycle and proved I can be stimulated first which i think is crazy as every cycle is different and what might work one time might not another even without pcos
Maria - you sound very positive and very brave. Im so sad this has happened to you  

See you tomorrow ladies the dog wants walking (and its raining   )
Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Nic sweetheart thank-you!! I left you out of personals i'm so sorry    You'll be top of the list next time, PROMISE!! Enjoy your walk   Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aww Nic thats ok hun, just wanted to check that everything was ok. 

Maria, you sound so strong hun. I know how hard this must be for you, and I wish I could offer some words of wisdom, but nothing will help at the moment. Just know that we are all here for you whenever you need us.  

Blackbird, glad you got an appointment sorted out. You didnt say, are you sharing your eggs and havin tx? Hope to chat to you a bit more. 

Seems the 30th is a busy day for us all. Hopefully its a good omen. 

Maria, a medicated FET next month, I am keeping everything crossed for you. You deserve it. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag starting pill 10/03, D/R 30/03    

Jetabrown Stims scan 26/03     

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP  

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle Stims 13/03 scan 24/03    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls

got a jab question. 

tonight hubby did the mix but wouldnt stab me so i did that bit. lol

when i have pinched my tummy and jabbed myself should i then let my tummy go and shoot in fluid or keep hold of it untill over or does it not matter.

Jeanette


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

slowly release the pinch when puting mix in.but hay how can i coment when things are going crap
good luck jeanette.hope you get better luck then us at min
hayley


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi hayley

oh bugger i have not done that either night but all the stuf has gone in will it matter 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Doesn't matter what way you do it, as long as the drugs go in. It depends on which is less painful for you.


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Dear Nic and all other Girls with POCS I found this very interesting article on the web

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/21/6/1416 using Metformin when undergoing IVF treatment significantly improves the pregnancy outcome and reduces the risk of OHSS.

Kate - My appointment is to redo the blood tests for egg share as mine are too long ago, apparently the delay was caused by red tape, they did not get the info from my Gynaecologist in Germany where I lived until February last year.

Hayley - Good luck with your scan on Friday, will you keep your eggs if there are not enough to share?

Jeanette - also good luck for Friday and     to everyone.

Blackbird

/links


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hiya have posted my news on other thread!!! but just thought I'd post here too as finally i can start got the call at work to say that even thou my last cmv blood test come back saying i was still active it had dropped loads Lena talked to the doctors today who told her that it should be treated as a negative result as sometimes it can still show active for along time after the infection. so got appointment with GP 2morro for my pill period is due any day now  i can not believe I'm actually gonna start it been such a long long wait i know it's  only really the begginning for us but just to be on the pill feels fantastic xx allyson


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

*WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!! 
*

[fly]                [/fly]​
Really pleased you finally getting somewhere hun! 
xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh my lord - I've missed so much!!!
I'm so sorry I haven't checked in over the last few days - I can't believe all I've missed.

Maria, petal - I'm so sorry. You must be feeling dreadful. I feel for you so much. 

It's wonderful, though, that you have such great blasts to put back - you'll not have to go through the whole palaver, and they'll give you a great chance with two.

Still, you must be so drained. I'm thinking of you. xx

Kate - great news you're getting ahead so fast! I've got everything crossed for you that it's full steam ahead this time - go eggs! go eggs!     

Jeanette - are you getting the excitement now? It's funny how the nerves subside and you start feeling like it could all happen. The jabs are a nightmare, I think - not actually injecting, but the palaver of sucking this up, pushing it in another thing, then another, then another, squirting it all over the table, wondering whether to sniff it up, then repeat... Mind you, I was getting quite expert towards the end!

Hayley - I hope your follies are growing now. It's hideous - you just wish you had one of those scanning machines at home so you could give yourself a quick once over twice a day! Mind you, I can't see anything on those scans, I just nodded wisely when she told me what she saw. It's like a magic eye picture to me! Here's a follies growth dance for you...
                          

Hi Ally! Glad to hear you're on track!

We need someone from Hants, Blackbird. Anyone? We're forming a big chain of Listerines from Cornwall to Sussex, and Hants is missing.

Hi Nic! How are you doing?

Now - I always miss someone. Who is it this time?

Lots o' love you guys


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello Miranda!! See what happens when you dont check in on us! 

Hope you ok, any sign of that awful af yet

Maria, hope you are ok hun, please let us know how things are. xxxx

Hayley when are you next in hun?

Jeanette, not long til first scan good luck. 

Nic hows you?? Not long til your meeting, I really hope you are able to get some answers hun. xxxx

Ally, have you managed to get your pill sorted?

I was up at the Lister today, had to have some bloods done that had run out, 4 vials!   Couldnt find a vein in my arms, first hand wouldnt work, second hand the vein gave out some then collapsed!!! Took neraly 20mins! Hopefully thats me done now til I go for my baseline scan!! 

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

yes Kate got my pill 3months supply just waiting on you know who to turn up now!!!!! should be over the weekend  
is it normal to start worrying about the next stage?? i can't believe I'm worrying already!!! I'm sure it's all normal thou i imagine all you girls have worried at every stage of the proses!!!!!! allyson x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ally - In a way i found the pill part the worst for feeling anxious about everything, and I thought, crikey, it's going to be SO bad when i get to stimming!
But once I started stimming my worries fell away and I felt so positive - I reckon it's the waiting that makes for such nervousness.
Next time I've promised myself I'll really chill out - I'll know what's coming and I know that this time, if there's just the one darn egg I'll use that one and sod it.

Kate - my Auntie has not arrived. God knows, I've baked, I've made her bed and I've stuck out the bunting, but she's not bothered her **** to turn up.
It really FEELS as if I'm on the cusp!
It'll be 28 days tomorrow - maybe that'll wake my body up?


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks Miranda for that yer i guess waiting to actually get this far has been the worst wait ever!!! ex specially having to have my blood tests retaken 3 blimming times!!!!
i think I'm gonna just have to learn how to "chill" both me and DP know it's gonna be pretty heavy going over the next couple of months so stressing ain't gonna help anything!!!!  i think the thing I'm most worried about is making enough eggs!!!! as my fsh level was 11 so a little high but lister said they'd give me 1 go and if i get Lot's of eggs i can have more goes but if i don't that'll be it so i guess then I'll have to use all the eggs for my self and hope to god it works other wise thats gonna be that!!!!!! allyson


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You'll be fine when you get to stimms, I promise!
I made a conscious decision to just trust in the Lister and hand my body over to them, which helped - stopped me Googling every last twinge! But the anxiety that's been building up all these years of building up to this - that's the bugger that gets in the way of the excitement beforehand.
It's enough to make you go totally  
Those blooming blood tests are endless without having to re-do them! gah. How frustrating...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Come on you old hag! Hurry up! (to af that is!)

Ally, you have been soooo patient, I would have gone loopy if I had to get those tests done so many times!! You watch this time fly by!! 

Miranda, I agree, I think if we get to stimms stage and we end up with only 2 again, I am going to say if they cant guarentee that I will be allowed to share again, then I want to go ahead myself. God knows how much it will cost but I cant keep doing this!

When AF arrives are you allowed to get the AMH done that cycle or does it have to be next?

I am feeling very   at the moment, cannot wait to get off this pill. Its the worst part of tx for me, on d/r I am hyper woman and on stimms I am bloated but normal, but this pill could send me over the edge! Im not sure who's planet I am on but it certainly isnt mine!!

Dh is working tonight, some fancy ball at gatwick, so I am off to get boo to bed then I am having some dinner and vegging out!

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah lovely! house to yourself! Once Boo has zedded off that is.

It's going to cost about £4,000 for us to do ICSI on our own - but that's £2,000 less than if the Winterbourne did it, plus it's almost three times the odds, so that's that.

I'd love to egg share - it seems so much less selfish and more hopeful somehow - but I can't maintain my standards at work and keep rushing off to London. My colleagues are a willy-waving bunch at the best of times and I have to weigh up all of that against the heartache of persisting.
Last time I was on the menopur I put that this company was donating £30,000 to this project in the headline when it was £3,000 in the story! AND, as the hormones were sooooooooo gooooooooooood, I didn't care - so there!

Gah - MUST go to my pit. These 5.30am starts are killing me when I go to bed so late!

Speak to you all later my preciouses.

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree hun, its an awful feeling, its stressful enough without adding on the pressure of growing follies for another lady!

Are you having one more go at sharing or just going straight to your own?

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I'll have another go if the AMH comes back OK. That's really what I want to do, in an ideal world.
But if I only have one egg again I'll just go for ICSI, as i can't do this again without doing the whole thing! I'll get the fertility treatment equivalent to blue balls!

Must...sleep...

Sorry to be a lightweight - I'll be back tomorrow!

xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

yay AF arrived nice and early this morning so I've started the pill he he he he he he so this is it it I'm off   will ring lister today with blood pressuer and tell them AF is here so guess they'll be searching for a recipient now allyson x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ally hun, were you not told to start the pill on day 2?? Just asking as thats what I was told both times. 

Good luck. 
xxxx


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Good news, I had my appointment yesterday. They finally got all the info of my GP in Germany and translations of some documents. I've re-done the blood tests and was put straight on the pill with a prospect of getting matched and start treatment early May if the second set of HIV, Hepatitis tests are negative!!!  Thanks for all your encouragement, without that I had not phoned myself.

Hayley - how was your scan today, hopefully enough big juicy follies for you and your recipient


Kate - how do you make the bananas run across the screen This is sooooo funny!

Have a good weekend everybody & wrap up warm! I'm going out on my Blackbird for a spin!

Blackbird


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi ladies
Blackbird - glad all went well. what is a blackbird? (other than a type of bird of course) Where abouts are you from?
Ally - I started pill on day 2 aswell. Im sure it wont make too much difference what day you start though   you'll be there soon full of juicy follies  
Miranda - your aunty is SO naughty. I'd have defiantely turned up if I knew you were baking cakes    Hope the old bag turns up soon. I just got rid...maybe shes on her way to yours!! 

hi everyone else, will pop back later
nic


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

oh your got me worried now!!! hospital said nothing about starting on day 2 just told me to ring them when i got my af and the gp told me to start pill when i get my af!!!! i rung lister today to tell them that af was here and that i have started pill but they have not rung me back!!!!! so i hope i'm ok starting pill today..... do you think i should stop taking it then ?? oh no gone wrong all ready i bet grrrrrrrrrrrrr.do any of you girls find lister don't return calls?? allyson x


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

NICWIM - a Blackbird is the model name of a HONDA motorcycle. 1100cc, a good compromise between a touring and a racing bike, comfy to ride and fast enough.


Everybody have a nice WE!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well well well.........what can i say ive started to grow my follies and i go for egg collection on tuesday at 9am!!!!!!!!!my e2 levels have rose aswell from 918 on tuesday to 5013 today so this a good thing.and the largest follie i have which has grown too big guessing too mature now is a woping32MM  all i need is to have 8 collected on tuesday bt i think were finally getting there girls!!!      i just hope i wake up and have enough for both of us.they have not upt me dose again and keeping it to 225.so yay!!!!

hayley


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Wonderful, wonderful news Hayley, well done for growing your follies! 
     
How many do you have? Being new to this I don't know about sizes, how big are there supposed to be at EC?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive got at least 6/7 at min to the same sort of right size.e2 is your hormone level that indicates how many sort of follies you have...got follies still growing aswell so who knows how many we will have.aslong as we have enough for one or both of us it be ok


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Excellent news, I send you lots of good growing powder    

You sound like a very kind, caring and thoughtful person, I send you a big 

Some ladies on this board suggest that acupuncture is beneficial for growing follies. I've never had it done, but might give it a try just for general relaxation in this stressful business. Susan Astbury has been recommended, she has a small practice near the Lister, her number is 07973-833404 in case you want to give it a go.

Take care & have a restful WE, I keep my fingers crossed for you and think of you on Tuesday. x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!
I also got told day 2 for starting the pill. But you could well be different! I've found they've returned my calls every time on that day, after 4.30pm. How irritating they haven't! It's beyond belief really - they should return calls the same day.

I have some news on the Auntie front - she has come! She ate the cake, pulled down the bunting and wiped her grimy shoes on the welcome mat.
But at least she's here and I can stop worrying.
She's giving me waves of brown stuff, which I guess is the contents of the smaller follicles - the worst is yet to come, methinks.

Never have I been so glad to see my Evil Auntie Flo. She's so ill-tempered.

Now I'm going to have a nap I think - Auntie needs to rest to get going properly.

Yay! Hayley, I've just read your post. That's brilliant! Follies doing what they're meant to do - you go girl! Lots of luck for EC on Tuesday birdie. xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry girls, hope you are all ok and everything going well? But this is for Kate - Hun you have pco, have you been told to take metformin? Miscarriage started this afternoon, i've been in agony and on strong painkillers, thought it would be just like a late heavy af as only 5 weeks pg but i can only describe it as early contractions during labour!  Kate, i'm so angry as i've just read on the internet that women with pco have a higher miscarriage rate 40-50% and studies have shown this is greatly reduced by taking metformin! Is this true? No-one has even told me i'm at higher risk of mc?? Let alone this drug? What have you been told hun? Did you know any of this? I'm so sorry for ME post but i can't believe this, no-one has told this could happen, Maria xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry on your news mj


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya lister ladies

Maria i am thinking of you sweetheart sending a big  to you
I cant answer your questions but maybes these are questions u should raise with your follow up appt

Kate how r u doing

Miranda fab news on the  finally arriving
can u now book ur AMH

Blackbird hope that things start moving along for you

Hayley fab news on your scan hun hope that these follies keep on growing

Jeanette hope them follies are doing well honey
hope ur doing ok

ally fab news on  arriving for you too

Nic how r u my sweet

love to anyone i missed
Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers Em!
It's been exactly 28 days since I stopped the drugs, so my body's deciding what it wants to do I think. No, I have to wait till the next AF before I can have my AMH - bah!

Maria, how are you feeling now? Are you still in physical pain?
Hope you're feeling a bit better sweetheart.

Can you get Metformin from your GP next time? It sounds like something that should be available on the NHS?

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls!

Was so ill last night, managed to make it to the bed at 7.30 and woke up this morning at 7!! Feel soooo much better now, I hate these awful pills!

Ok, 

Maria, I have tried to pm you hun but your inbox is full. I didnt realise you had pco/s as well? I did know about metformin helping against m/c yes, but only after I did some research on here, clinics dont seem to tell you these things. I did ask my consultant (nhs one) and he said there isnt def proof yet, but some women do take it and it helps. Maybe you could speak to your cons at Lister and ask them what they think? Even with my history of m/c lister didnt offer it to me first time round, so I think everyone is different. Im so sorry you are going through loads of pain, When I had my m/c the pain was awful, and the only thing that helped me was extra strength neurofen AND paracetemol. (you can mix the 2) I had to take them both for 2-3 days but the pain does stop eventually hun. 
The bleeding will continue for a while, maybe 2 weeks, but thats normal, and af will be late next time. 

I am so so sorry you have to go through this hun. I wish I could help you. 

 Pm me when your inbox is clear, take care hun. xx

Miranda, SO glad   arrived at last! You couldnt have made her more welcome!!! Yay! So seems you missed one out! Roll on next month eh so you can get the AMH done! If you dont need the LH and FSH and all that done, get the AMH done at around day 18, then by the time the results come in, you wont have to wait another few weeks to get started! Good luck hun!

Hayley! So pleased for you! What did I say!! (and you didnt pm me!) Roll on tuesday!!! That big one has certainly had some growing power eh!! xxxx

Nic, hope you are ok hun? How are things?

Blackbird, so glad you got sorted out hun! Must be a huge relief to know that you are on your way now! I must have missed you by an hour or so, as I was up there thursday at 10.30! They must have wondered where these Very Tall redheads were all coming from!!  

Jeanette hows you hun?? Did you have your second scan yet?? Hope the follies are playing nicely for you, especially as you have to take them 6 hours up there and 6 hours back!!

Im feeling really hyper this morning, if my 2 boo's werent in bed i would do some housework! I'll just have to snuggle on the sofa with my tea and lappy instead, shame.....!


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls i have posted on other thread.

my scan went well sorry i never posted last night i was so tired.
i have 12 follis on right ovary 10 on the left had blood test done dont know what the result was but i had a call to say everythnig is really good and as they hoped it would be at this stage. i had to jab 150iu menopour last night  225iu today and 150iu agai tomorrow then go back for another scan on monday .all i need to do now is grow them. so hope this now goes well everything else has.

hope everyon is ok.
Maria sorry to hear your bleed has started. i hope your ok. i would get to the hospial hun and get checked out incase its a eptopic.i ve never had a miscarriage so cant advice you hun. but good luck,

Jeanette


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

glad your feeling better Kate and thanks for your message on peer support...... 

just a quick question.... I've never taken the pill b4 in my life but..... do you get really "you know what" (horny) when you start taking it?? i swear to god i could not control myself last night poor DP did not know what had hit him lolololol   and it's all very strange for me as normally 1st day of AF i just wanna sleep and am dead grumpy!!!!!!! if I'm like this just taking the pill god help him when I'm on the drugs he'll have to lock himself away in the bathroom (but i can pick the lock) I'm gonna be up for sexual harassment!!!! allyson x


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Alison 

so glad to hear your finally able to start egg share. you have waited so long.

i'm not on the pill anymore im on stimms stage but when i was on the pill i felt really emotional and fed up which is so not like me. i have been on the exact same pill and never felt like i did ever before.But when i was on the pill in the past which was the same one and i was on it for so many years yes it did used to make me really horny i wanted sex more when i was on it than i did when not if you know what i mean.  all i say poor dh. im to knackered all the time at the mo for   i just want to sleep all the time. when it comes to dh doing his sample to be used on e/c day if his  are usable i will be so shocked as we have not had sex for so long. i just hope it dosent reduce our chances of a bfp. 

good luck with everything. 

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya!

First of all Jeannette great news on how many follies you have hun! Well done! 

Ally, you are having a laugh!?!?   on the god damn awful pill dh is lucky he doesnt get a slap never mind anything else!!   so good luck to you!!

I keep having funny moments   and I cannot wait to get off the pill!! Roll on Friday!
xxxx


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Blackbird said:


> Dear Nic and all other Girls with POCS I found this very interesting article on the web
> 
> http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/21/6/1416 using Metformin when undergoing IVF treatment significantly improves the pregnancy outcome and reduces the risk of OHSS.
> 
> ...


MJP - I wrote the post quoting the paper refering to the clinical study about metformin for women with pco on 21st march


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay, Jeanette! Well done on having so many follicles! Lots of lovely eggs tucked into those, I'm sure!

Sorry I haven't been posting much - I'm feeling quite weak with all this weird, watery blood loss.  

Ally, I felt a bit more   on stimms, but I think that was just because I was more relaxed, and excited about the process starting to happen - I don't think it was chemical!

Kate - I left a loooong message on the ES team's answerphone yesterday about the AMH, so hopefully they'll get back to me tomorrow. I just hope I don't have to explain everything again to them when they phone - I'll be in front of all my male colleagues! I tried going out of the room and down the stairs once, and lost the call...

Hayley - how are those eggs incubating?

Maria - have you been given a date for FET yet?

Blackbird - are you going on a Sunday ride today? I hope it brightens up for you!

Nic - the old bag is making a right old mess of the place! So I've made you a cake instead - she doesn't deserve it.  

xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls. 

how are you all? its horrid here today so dark outside.so im gonna stay tucked up indoors.

can anone help as you know i started stimming on monday so tonight will do my 7th jab and fridays scan showed really god pleasing results. alison asked me how it feels inside my tummy but i said well cant feel anythnig so dont know if thats a good or bad sign .her comment was oh well its only early days yet. so to see the follicles on screen and so many was great relief. now up to today im still feeling no different constantly weeing though . the fact im feeling no different otherwise is this normal has this happened to anone else.im back for another scan tomorrow and worried they will not have grown and this is why im not feeling anything.
  
Jeanette


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I wouldn't worry Jeanette! There seem to be no rules in this game - you might not feel anything, but they're probably growing like weeds in there!
I don't think you can tell what's happening in there until you go for a scan.

xx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

can you answer a question.

payments for treatment do they have to be paid in full or can you pay on installmetns. im concerned as if i end up needidi icsi next week i dont have the money to pay for it in full and anythnig else tht may be needed. all i will have by tuesday is the hfea fee. can you help advice on this one. i have heard youcan pay on installments but the webiste for lister says different .

anyone in or been in this situation i ould love to hear from you

Jeanette


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,

Just back from a nice spin on the big beast - caught the last of the Sussex sunshine. I'll miss this when I start treatment.... no match yet.

Jeanette - I don't want to dash your hopes I was told the fee and all extra treatment had to be paid in full before the treatment starts. Maybe you can have a word with your bank manager and get a small personal loan for the ICSI, cheaper than the flexible plastic friend.

Good luck,

BLACKBIRD


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi 

thanks for the advice if thats true im having straight ivf and nothnig else just have to hope all is well on the day if not it looks lke a bfn fr me. 

i cant get a bank loan i tried and was refused thats why i asked if you can pay on instalments. well it cant be payment before treatment can start as my cycle is almost over with. 

oh well never mind .
thanks for leting me know anyway.

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, just a quicky, 

Jeannette, you will need to pay before you have the e/c hun, so you will probably have to pay tomorrow or next scan. Not sure about the instalments, you would have to ask Lena or someone. And also, if you need ICSI they will do it, they wouldn't do straight IVF if ICSI was your only chance. 

Good luck tomorrow. 

Hope everyone ok, Im just in and shattered so will post later. 
xxxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

hi 

kate who will give me bill for hfea as i dont get paid until tuesday so can i pay it over hone on tuesday aswell.

so even if i tell them i cant afford extra treatments they will still do it. thats a bit sily i think know way can i get anything together other than hfea fee.

im totally broke.

this is now worrying me big time wish i had not gone for it. 
thanks kate sorry im talking like this. i mangry that i only found out on friday icsi may be needed and only found out cos saw it circled on my notes.

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Whichever nurse see's you will ask for payment, but dont stress out too much hun, if you have been told that IVF is enough and they spring ICSI on you then you arent lying if you say you cant afford it. They will probably allow payment plan. 
Doing ICSI if you need it isnt silly, it would be silly to put you through all the IVF drugs and e/c and then say IVF wouldnt be enough! Dont panic. Honestly. 

If it was circled on your notes, speak to someone tomorrow and ask when you need to pay and how much. 

xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

If they say i need icsi i want to take it but wish they had told me back in november so i could do my best to save. 

i found out about it this week. thats why im angry ill discuss it tomorrow my concern now is what if i need it and they wont let me pay in bits .god i now feel like crying and dont want to go tomorrow sorry kate. if they nkew this when dh had sample done in nov 06 why did they not tell me then .

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Calm down hun, they should have said there may be a possibility of needing ICSI on the day, but maybe your dh is closer to straight ivf than icsi?? 

I saw your post on the Lister board, and as they said, they will not expect you to pay up for something you didnt know you needed. Speak to one of the nurses tomorrow and if they say there is a chance you will need icsi on the day but they dont know yet, then go and speak to Liam and explain and he will be able to tell you. 

Dont panic yet, you dont know the answers yet!!! 

BREATHE!!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well we havent paid yet and were having ec on tueday.2 wks ago i was told a invoice would be sent to me and i havent recived it.going to ring tomorrow and get amount and go pay tomorro afternoon.


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

hello everyone  

as we are talking about payments I'm like Janette not been told anything about payments..... but when DP had his little men tested the nurse told me that it was fine for IVF so hopefully thats gonna be all we need ..... but i have not been asked for licence fee or i have not filled in any of the forms i was told about in councilling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  but I'm sure thats only coz of my wait to start i imagine all that stuff will come soon enough xx had a fab weekend went shopping and out for sunday lunch with my girlfriends been lovely weather too this weekend which always seems to make everything feel good xx allyson 

Janette really b4 you do stress yourself out to much talk to the nurses I'm sure your not the only one who is short of money doing this treatment


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

money?whats money


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

wishing4miracle said:


> money?whats money


Weel, Hayley, unfortunately: Money makes the world go round, the world go round....

Wish I could be a fulltime housewife and MUM, but my DH had a bad car accident which left him with physical disabilities. Doesn't need a wheelchair anymore, but walking more than 100 yards at a time is difficult. He is happy in hip/time job as a Student Adviser, but the money is pocket money. So I'm the main bread winner being the Deputy Manager of a small local shop.

Do you work fulltime and how do you manage to fit all the scans and appointments in with work. I can see this becoming a nightmare for me ...


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello girlies.. hope you are all well??  

Well i spent the weekend in hospital    Lost alot of blood, my blood pressure dropped and pain was awful!! So was hooked up to drip and was high on pain relief, which wasn't too bad    But i'm home now and i'm alive so will continue to smile!!    It was a straight mc afterall as the sac was seen, so better than being ectopic, trying to think positively    We have our review appt at Lister on Friday so hopefully they can answer our questions as to whether this was just one of those things or if i'll need extra meds for further treatment? Hoping to start FET around May but will listen/take their advice on that. Anyway i've not had chance to read through and see where everyone is at but hope you're all ok?

Lots of love and  

Maria xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Maria, you poor thing! It never rains but it pours, really. Good that it wasn't ectopic, anyway - that's very good news.

I think I'm bleeding in sympathy!  My aunt, now she's finally arrived, is so heavy I feel faint, so I've taken a couple of days off. Good timing as it happens - it's like summer out there!

Hope you can get out and soak up the sunshine too.

xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maria, so sorry to hear you had to go into hospital hun. I really hope you start to feel better soon. Good luck for friday, fingers crossed for you. Hayley good luck tomorro!! 
Miranda, hope af backs off soon! Enjoy your days off. Good for you. Have you heard back from Lister yet??
Jeanette, hope everything still on for friday for you. 
Nic, how are you??
Blackbird, good luck with everything coming up. It will all be worth it. 
Hope everyone is ok. I cannot wait to come off the pill, feel like I will pop!! XxxX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Where is everyone  

Hope you all ok. xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls

well just a quick one from me im shattered and working tomorrow .

scan today was done by liz she counted 3-4 small follicles on left ovary but 15-16 on right and they are huge.
my menopour is now 75iu and 1 spray of suprecur 3x a day instead but my levels are really good which was a bonus. scan really hurt today and i still feel uncomfy now but then since last night i have had lower tummy discomfort liz said its cos of the size of my folicles in side. hope i just get a nice number of eggs now. i will phone liam tomorrow about icsi query didnt get chance today cos of my coach.

hope everyone else is ok
hayley good luck tomorrow hun. 

oh yeah one question girls what is the advice after e/t rest wise thinki may of askedalready but not sure?

Jeanettex


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Kate hope ur ok

jeanette hope that the travelling isnt tiring u out too much
is ec set for friday?
 for your next scan on wednesday

Maria so very sorry to read of your hospital stay
thinking of u sweetheart
hope ur f/u appt on friday goes how u wish it to

Miranda sory the  is giving u grief

hayley  for ec

blackbird hope all is ok with u

Nic hows u

ally hope all is ok with you

love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi em 

the traveeling is killing me.i find it so tiring its such a long journey. by the end of this week ill travelled up and down to london 3 times. 

well e/c is not pencilled in any diarys at the clinic but i was told friday and again today if all continues to go well with my follicles then e/c will be friday. today the follicles on the right ovary are all huge. i had 15-16 counted today and not one was under 15 mm i think the nurse said, i was so schocked at the size of them didnt really take in what she said lol.

hope your doing well. im in london again on wednesday so ill post again then. 

Jeanette


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

The Lister Egg share girlies  ​
vicmc ET 28/01  testing 08/02      

Kateag starting pill 10/03, D/R 30/03    

Jetabrown Stims scan 28/03, EC 30/03     

Alexia 10/02       

Allybee17 waiting to start, currently on the pill    

shye  Testing 05/02, 02/02 ohss and a       

MJP   follow up appt 30/03 

Miranda7 tx abandoned  

wishing4miracle Stims 13/03 scan 24/03, EC 27/03 ET 29/03    

Hope all is correct 
Anyone who is missing IM me and i will add you
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done Jeanette you must be really relieved. Liz is lovely, she did all my scans for me last time. 

You wont be going by coach for e/c though will you?? 

Im ok ta Em, feeling really rubbish at the mo, this met is making me so bloated and so uncomfortable. I know it sounds really silly but its so  

Hope all the lister girlies are ok. 
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi kate 

im really tired today and off to work in a mo.

yeah i will be going by coach for egg collection i have no other way of getting there or back im affraid. do i sense this as not a god idea?

right have to go ill be on later bye have a good day.
i have the pleasure of telling my boss im only in today and thursday this week. lol

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im not sure if its a bad idea as such hun, but its a very long journey to have after your e/c. You have no other way of getting there? Or maybe staying over? Plus you have to be there at 7am dont you? So what time would you have to leave?

Im not trying to worry you, just wanted to ask. 

Hayley -      hope all goes well hun, if you feel up to it later let us know how those eggies did!!

Miranda, hope you are feeling a bit better hun. Have you spoken to Lister yet?  Hope you are able to get the bloods done this cycle. 

Nic, hope you are ok hun. Hows things? 

Ally did Lister call you back? Hows things on the pill now?   still!!!

Blackbird, how are you? 

Maria, hope things are easing off for you hun, If you ever need to talk you know where I am.    

Holly is really ill today, was sick sunday evening but then was fine, then sick again yesterday afternoon and evening and last night and again this morning. So we are off to the docs at 10am. Last time she was sick she ended up in hospital on a drip as she was so dehydrated she was almost in a coma (she manages to catch every bug going  ) Really worried she will end up in hospital again so desperate to get her beter. 

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Jetabrown - what a journey by coach....Couldn't you use the train into Waterloo?

I am reading  Zita West's Guide to getting Pregnant. She recommends 3 day bed rest after ET although it is not clinically proven. The main point is good blood flow to the womb lining to help them implant. Any activity diverts blood to extremities and vital centres, whereas lying down allows for a good blood flow to the womb. After all what you have put yourself through you should give these embries the best chance of implantation.

Couldn't you stay in a B&B close by the clinic? I saw a new hotel directly on Sloane Square when I was there last. All the best.

Kate - sorry to hear your girlie is sick, what did the doc say?

Hayley -  Lots of    for EC today, you are in my prayers.

Everybody else, have a nice week and good luck with your tx.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

It is a journey and a half!! 

Holly has sickness bug that is going round (again) and is dehydrated, so she has been sent home and has to have some salty crisps and lucozade sport (a 4 year old!) and if she cant keep  that down then we are back to the docs and she is sending her straight to hospital. Keeping it crossed cos she was in 2 months ago with the same thing. 

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Kate

sending lots of   to Holly

I hope that shes soon on the mend sweetie

love and hugs to you both

Emxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate - hun you must be so worried about little Boo, poor thing i hope she starts to feel better soon and so hope she doesn't have to go into hospital again    I'm feeling much better, thanks so much for your offer to    it means alot, you are a sweetie! Only a couple of days left now hun and you'll be off that damn pill and sniffing   All the very best xxx

Nic - Hope you're ok? Thanks for your post re Metformin and pcos.

Hayley - Good luck for egg collection, i so hope you get lots of lovely eggies for you and your recipient  

Blackbird - I'm going to have to buy this Zita West book as so many ladies go by her, it's worth a try  

Miranda - How are you feeling now? Any better yet? Damn  !! Have you had those tests done yet hun? Any idea when you can get going again? 

Em - Thanks so much for your thoughts   xxx

Jeanette - I hope you're staying in a hotel the night before ec and even the night after would be a good idea. I had to travel 3 hours by train each way for treatment and that was too much, you really shouldn't travel for 6 hours after ec. Why can't you get the train later in the day after you've rested?

Allybee - Thanks so much for your pm, sorry i haven't replied but it meant alot to know someone has been through something similar. You really have been through alot and so deserve some good luck! All the very best sweetheart, i have everything crossed for you xxx

Anyone i've missed so sorry

Love and  
Maria xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, just a quick one while Holly is asleep. 

Em & Maria, thank you for the wishes, she has managed to keep the crisps (?) and lucozade down so far, but she keeps waking up crying and is complaining of a pain in her side/back? She has gone back to sleep again now, and I dont want to wake her so I am just keeping a very close eye on her.  

Maria, ist so good to have you back hun.xxxx
Got to run, she waking up. xxxx


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

thank you maria i just hope it'll all turn out good in the end for you. think it might for me   i never dreamt last year that I'll be doing anything like this i really believed would not have any chance of having another child again but i guess really you don't know whats around the corner!!!!!

Kate finally got a call back fromlister yesterday but missed call so just got a message to ring up again ....this i did but never got a return call aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... rung an hour ago and got Lizzy   she confermend what ivf nurses told me over the weekend that taking pill on day 1 is fine Lizzy also run through whats happening now and that I'm to carry on taking the pill until it's about to run out if i ain't had a call i have to ring lister back up to see if I'm to take a break. Lizzy said it can take anything form 2 weeks to 6 weeks to get a match    

i hope your all getting spoilt with this fantastic sunshine went to work on my bike today just call me little miss fitness   

anyway must go support tescos .... again my fridge is empty and i need chocolate xx take care everyone 

fantastic new Janette I'm sure your full of little eggs after all egg collection has to be a good thing near to easter never know you might find some chocolate ones   

allyson x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies not long got back from ec.it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be.i had 17 eggs!!!!!!we were going to split them 3 ays but then alittle later they decided not to as only 9 of them were mature enough for our treatment.so thats 5 for us and 4 for the other lady.hopefully all goes well tomorro when we get out phone call in the morn 
hayley


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls

thanks for all the kind thoughts.

yeah imafraid im going to have to get the 12.15am coach from torquay which will arive in london 6.10am not a good move i believe for what im reading i will then have to come back later in the day the last coach home is 6.30pm i cant stay over night i cant afford it im affraid plus my mum wont cope for that long wth the kids. the train is faster cuts the journey right down but costs 10x the price and again mmoney i dont have. 

so after et three days bed rest is suggested by zeta west im bst getting the doc to sign me of work next week. in my job there is no way i can rest.

spoke to liam today over payment queryhe wants me to go and see him tomorrow when im there. he is going to arrange a payment pla for me. phew.

well done hayley good luck for tomorrow. when is et day?

hope everyone is ok.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hayley well done you!!!   for your call tomorrow. Can I ask what you took with you for e/c? 

Jeanette, jesus that is a journey and a half! Just make sure you are comfortable and relaxed on the coach home. 3 days bed rest, yes I plan to follow that as well, then you are meant to be on "light duties" so no heavy lifting/hoovering and such. Not sure about the second week, just being sensible I suppose. Im glad you spoke to Liam, he is really lovely. I take it you have to have ICSI for def now? 

Maria, how are you doing hun? Friday seems a big day for us all eh. Have you cleared out your message box yet??  

Miranda where are you and what are you doing!! Talk to us!! Hope you managed to get the blood test booked. 

Holly hasn't been sick again since this morning thank god, but she hasnt been well at all. Just the one bag of crisps and 2 triangles of toast so we took her back to the doctor who did a few tests and they have all come back ok (ear/throat/chest/urine) so its a case of watch and wait. I really hope she gets better, it was only a few weeks ago she was ill. Its also the last few days at nursery and her fave teacher is leaving so if she doesnt get to go in on thursday she will miss her.  

On a lighter note (trying to stay positive!) not long til I start the sniffing!! Cant wait to see what dose they put me on this time, I was on 150 last time, and then they upped me to 225 so I imagine its going to be somewhere around that mark?? 

Hope everyone is ok. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya lister ladies

Kate glad to hear that Boo hasnt been sick
hope she perks up a bit more and is feeling much better tomorrow

Maria i do hope that ur doing as ok as possible

Nic i may have the date wrong but thought it was this week that you get the results of charlies PM
just wanted to let u know i am thinking of you

Jeanette  for scan tomorrow and  for EC on friday   

Hayley fantastic news on the ec
 for a fab fertilisation rate
hope all is going well in the lab of lurve tonight

Miranda hope ur doing ok

blackbird hope ur ok too

Ally hope its more the 2 week for a match for you honey

sending love to anyone i have missed

Emxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!
Well, I spoke to Annette, and she seemed a little confused on the AMH test. Said to come up whenever, then when I said I'd been told to wait till day 2-5 of the second bleed she took advice and said that's what I should do!
Never mind, it'll happen. I just have to wait four weeks, then hopefully all systems go again.
By that time you'll all know if it's worked for you! Scary thought.

Well done Hayley! Yay for 17 eggs!   
Have they given you any indication on whether they're great eggs or not? Or is that tomorrow? Good luck for the fertilisation and ET.

Jeanette, surely there's someone you could stay with, or pay petrol to take you up? You must put yourself first, and not worry that your mum can't cope with the kids for that long - she brought _you _ up, didn't she? I'm sure she'll cope somehow. 
Honestly, you're trying to be all things to all people and once in a blue moon you need to say, enough, I have to have these 48 hours to give it my best shot and you lot are just going to have to help out by a) being good for granny, b) not expecting your dinner on the table and c) allowing me to get the hell on with it already. Oh, and you gotta mean it 
Ask for support - people actually do enjoy giving it, not just receiving it!

Ally - are you a chocoholic? It's ok, you can tell us! 
I've just baked luscious lemon cake, and it jolly well is. Luscious, that is. I have clotted cream in the fridge and it's going to be scones tomorrow.
It's ok though - I've worked it off, walking the dogs and gardening in the sunshine. It's been soooo nice today. I even got a little greenhouse thing to house my seeds. Going to grow some salad stuff, as it costs me a ruddy fortune during the summer!

Aww, Kate, it's so worrying when they get those bugs! But the next day they're bouncing about again. Salt and Lucozade though Doesn't sound like remedies when i was a little girl! Everything medicinal tasted like hell then.
My stepdaughter's now 15, but I remember when she was up to A&E every five minutes with something or other. She's only been once in the last three months!
I've been exhausted, but then I usually am when I'm on holiday from work, as all the physical stuff gets done then. Every morning I'm sleeping in, till someone rings or texts me. ONE more day - I'll switch off all the phones tomorrow!

Maria - are you all right? What's the next step for you?

Em, Blackbird and Nic - hope you're all ok. Must go and lie down now, as my back's about to cave in!
Lots of love for now girlies
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi girls 

thanks for the concern i really wish i could stay over night for a couple of days but i really do not have the money and as my mum is not in good healt its really not right to ask anyway. i simply can not afford to stay over though girls. and i have no one who can drive us up and back so im just going to have to hope the travel goes well. i think i may get my doctor to sign me off work on the sick next week so i can rest. i dont want to mess this up as i have got so far and in my job im gona get no rst but plenty of stress and knocking around.

right im off now girls ill post tomorrow night when i get home and let you all know how tomorrows scan has gone. 

take care Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls. 

Miranda, so glad you got that cleared up then!!   If it was me I would have been up there having it done! You obviously have much more restraint that I ever had!

The cake sounds lovely! I wish I could bake like that!! (and also find a fun way of burning it off!!!) You will have to send me the recipie!
Turn those phones off and relax!!! I know the salt and the lucozade sounds strange but it seems to have worked (fingers crossed!) 

Jeanette I have to agree with Miranda, but if you cant get anyone to help then yes, get signed off work and stay in your bed when you get in. Who will be watching the kids for you then? Im lucky, dh's boss has said he can have as much time off as he needs, and I think the plan is to stay home while boo is home, then when she is in school he will go into the office to get some bits done then come home again. I get to be a lazy person for a while! (IF I get that far!!)

Hope everyone is ok. 

Im just watching a programme called Marbella babes!  
xxxx


----------



## 7sector (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi kate

i also agree with Miranda totally but when my family are totally against supproting me in this what can i do. i would love to stay over it would also give me and dh quality time together we have not had for so long.

when im at home dh will be around to deal with kids through the day there all in school anyway so its only evenings and they are really good anyhow.

ill let you know what happens i have to get there yet anyway.

Jeanette


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Who's against you?? 

x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning listerines!!

2 days to go for me Jeanette and Maria!!

Any news yet Hayley on how many made it

Holly managed to go the whole night without being sick, and is still asleep in bed now, which goes to show how ill she is. Fingers crossed it will help her sleep it off. 

Miranda you still in bed?!

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

no news yet  wonder whats going on.but was told they would ring between 930 and 1230.getiing a sick not seems to be so difficult.spoke to smeone at reception at doc and they said i have to self certificate though work,but speaking to my manager they dont do that apartently because we dont get paid sick pay so i now dont know what todo...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, not long to go then!

Im not 100% sure, but I think, for the first week you are off you self cert and the company pays you, if you are off for longer than a week then you need a doc certificate. 

Im pretty sure they have to pay you though? Someone may correct me. 
xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

we dont get any sick pay at all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!
No such luck! I would have been asleep, but for DH having an abcess on his tooth and being up all night.
Apparently, there isn't an emergency dentist for three counties, so we've been back and forth from his dentist to the hospital all morning.
I'm absolutely knackered now, but I'm determined to get the weeding done on two borders and get the dogs out before I pass out.

Right, that recipe:

4oz sugar
5oz butter
1 lemon
1 egg
4oz s/r flour
(I always at least double it, as it goes so quickly...)

Instructions:
Heat the butter with the sugar until it's all melted. Take off the heat and stir in the grated rind of the lemon(s).
Whisk the egg, then whick that into the mixture (I use the Kenwood, as it's much better!)
Fold in the flour
Bake @ 180 degrees for 30 mins until just firm
Heat up an ounce of sugar with the juice from the lemon(s) and pour over the cake

Et voila!

Bet you never thought you'd get a recipe on here other than for pineapple juice and brazil nuts! Hee.

Scrummy though.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh Yummy thanks Miranda!!

Sorry to hear dh didnt let you sleep in! Hope he gets the abcess sorted soon, ouch!! 

Your garden sounds lovely, wish we had a garden, on days like today I could quite happily sit out there and relax!

Holly is now up and eating and is so much better (touch wood!) didnt believe me that she slept passed lunch time!!! (17 hours sleep!) but so pleased to  have "her" back!

Hayley any news yet?
xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

2 out of 5 fertilized fingers crossed et tomorro


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done Hayley, thats good. 

 tomorrow. 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

for ET tomorrow Hayley

sending lots of  for your 

love Emxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

how is the et donewill i just lie down with me legs up and then have them put in at the lister? i know i need to have a full bladder


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello
sorry I have been awol for a bit.

Wellllllll............tomorrow is the day we get PM results for Charlie (thanks Em for remembering me  )

Honestly Im so scared as whatever they have to say could change our whole outlook on TTC again. No point speculating about it though as tomorrow will be here soon enough and hopefully we will have answers.

Ooh I have to tell you this - something really awful happened outside our house Sunday night. We were awoken by screams at about 10.45pm - poor lady walking her little fluffy dog got attacked by a rottweiller that got loose! Although the little dog was given a 50/50 chance of surviving on monday I went and saw the owner yesterday and he'd perked up and the real worry now is infection. The lady also got bitten and so did one of the men that helped. And can you believe the rottweiller is back over the road with its owner !!!! Im so angry - that could have just as easily been me and my little Archie, or some poor woman walking her dog whilst taking the kids to school. it could have been so much worse.

Anyway.....
Em - I LOVE LOVE LOVE Willow - shes gorgeous, love the current profile pic of her.
Hayley - great news on the Embies - I ended up with 2 on ET day - was quite glad really as it takes the decision away from you whether to freeze or not. Fingers crossed for you - its just like having a internal scan except they clean round your cervix first and then put the embies in whilst the scan probe is still in there to make sure it all goes in the right place. the worst part is having a full bladder.
Miranda - I adore lemon cake, will give it a go - have you ever made citrus poppy seed cake? that is gorgeous. Hope your hubbys tooths better
kate - Hi sorry Boos not been very well. Hope shes still improving. its so worrying when their poorly isnt it. With regards to sick pay Im with you in that they have to pay something. I think stat sick pay HAS to be paid after 3 days....maybe someone else will know 
Jeannette - hope todays scan goes well - why do your family not support you in this? Im sorry to hear that. I was just going to ask the dumbest question ever.....is you DH coming with you for EC.....then I remembered he has to come. dur cant believe I was even going to ask you that...actually i cant believe I just told you lot I was thinking that.

might not be back for a few days so hope everyones appointments et/ec/scans etc all go ok

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nic

i will be thinking of you tomorrow sweetheart

 

what an awful thing to happen to the lady and her little dog
shocking really that the rottie is back home
was it reported do u know?

thanks for the commen on willow she is a cutie isnt she altho i am biased 

hayley i cant help with the question on et sorry

Em


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Em
it gets worse - the police came out but didnt want to - only after they recieved 3 calls then they said they HAD to....the sounds were haunting really awful. DH helped out and he was so upset by it all. He just wanted to know the dog was ok. Even the policeman that came out has been to visit the dog in doggy hospital. the dog is alled Casper and things are looking ok for him although no doubt he is very traumatised by it as is his owner.

i really must go do some housework before Dh and Ds get back home from school and work.

Nic x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nic, good to see you on here hun. I thought it was the results last week (I did ask and I thought I had upset you so didnt ask again) so good luck for tomorrow, I really hope you come away with some clarity and reason.  

Now, Im going to admit something as well, last night when I read Jeanette's post about the travelling I was going to ask if dh was going with her!!   then as I was typing it I though OH MY GOD SORT IT OUT WOMAN!!   (be bl**dy clever if he didnt!)
So you are not alone!!

I cant believe that dog is still over the road. I am against putting animals down, personally think it should be the owners, but something must be done. Thats awful. The poor woman. 

Hayley, I saw on peer support that Maria answered about et at lister so hope thats helped you. Are you excited!?

Jeanette how did you get on today? All sorted with Liam and booked in for Friday??

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Nic - Oh my god that poor dog! Only yesterday dp and i took our little furbaby (little white fluffy bichon frise so cute!!) for a walk and a rotty saw him and tried to run after him from the porch of their house, i grabbed our dog and started to run! Dh laughed but i was not laughing   luckily the owner caught the dog before he got to the end of their garden. I was thinking all night what if he hadn't caught him?   I'm always so scared another dog is going to try and attack him. So i know just how that poor lady feels it's so awful.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Nic   Maria xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way listerines

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89901.0

happy chatting 

Emxx


----------

